# The Tory Burch *REVA FLATS* Sizing thread



## SatchelGirlJess

Does anyone have experience with Tory Burch shoes? I've never tried them but I found the Reva Ballerina flat that will match one of my bags PERFECTLY. Do you find that they run large, small, or true to size?

Thank you.


----------



## print*model

Just wore my black leather Reva Flats today as a matter of fact!  True to size.


----------



## bagsforme

I just bought a pair today.  I went down a half size from what I usually wear.


----------



## lawchick

I just bought a pair.  Pretty true to size, maybe a wee bit large.  I felt that if I went a half size down they would have been snug so I got my normal size.  The back of the shoe makes them fit well.


----------



## SatchelGirlJess

I ordered them last night, thank you everyone!


----------



## wellow

I went down half a size... 

I'm addicted to Tory Burch flats now..


----------



## gymangel812

how do the infamous flats fit? i'm a 6.5 in marc by mj, should i stick with that size?


----------



## pursemania

I wore the same size in these as I do in other brands - 7/12 (and my feet are pretty wide).


----------



## LambLovesChanel

I find Tory Burch shoes run true to size.


----------



## beth001

True to size, yes, BUT!  If you have anything resembling a bunion (such an UGLY word) or even a sensitive or slightly enlarged big toe joint, be aware that on some of the shoes, the medallion can press right against that spot and it can feel REALLY uncomfortable.  I found that out the hard way.  The metallic leathers are harder and therefore more likely to irritate sensitive feet.  The plain leathers are softer.


----------



## pursemania

Yes ^^^ I found that I have to space out wearings as they have aggravated my dormant bunion.  But once worn in a little, they become a lot more comfortable.  At least to me, worth a little discomfort!


----------



## airmarket

Hello, I'm posting because I really need a new pair of flats (I have terrible quality ones right now!) and I was interested in Tory Burch's Reva ballet flats. I'm normally a 7.5 in most shoes.. but I read Tory Burch runs big? I was wondering if anyone has found this to be true. I'd like to try a pair on.. but I'd also like to do the shopbop sale and may run out of time if I wait. I figure I can always return if it doesn't work out!

I'm also not sure if I'd want to get the pair w/the less flashy buckle or not.. I work in a school and don't want to be over the top 












I'm leaning towards the pair w/the less noticeable buckle just because it fits my personality more. Although.. w/the gold is cute too.. I don't know!


----------



## ahertz

I have the all leather ones and I think they're a bit more casual and less flashy. I sized down a half size and they're perfect!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i have the silver python ones and they run true to size for me


----------



## shoes319

I just bought a pr. of the pumps (nice chunky but not high heel) and they are true to size...


----------



## mundodabolsa

I'd say true to size as well.  I wear anything from a 7 to an 8, usually a 7.5, and I got 8s and they're big, 

I'd go for the black buckle.  these are so all over the place now, it's nice that this version makes it less obvious.


----------



## dls80ucla

run true to size for me...i just got 3 pairs! and do you know about a shopbop sale that i don't??? i need to buy an mbymj dress but i need to get a bit of a discount!


----------



## ssangit

I just bought a pair in 6.5 which is what I normally wear, but they haven't arrived yet.  i'll post back when they come in.  i sure hope they fit cuz they were pretty hard to find.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I have the patent flats with the leopard calfhair instep and wear an 8 and they fit beautifully.  Also have the platform ankle booties with the gold trim on the platform.  I LOVE TB shoes.  They are cut wide and that works for me.


----------



## Zophie

I just got my first pair.  They are the gold quilted ones.  I ordered them in my normal size, 5.5, and they fit fine, though I could maybe fit a half size down too.  They are also very comfy!  I was surprised how comfy they are.  I wore them for the first time today and already got a compliment on them.  

and what's the deal with the Shop Bop sale?  Never heard of that one.


----------



## ronsdiva

I got them and they ran true to size on me.


----------



## leeem

Anyone own the *reva flats*?  

could you tell me if they run big?  I always wear a *size 6*, but the website I am buying from says they run large and should order a *half size *smaller!  What do you ladies think?  *Please help!! TIA*


----------



## airmarket

thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i'm a size 6 too, and my Revas run true to size


----------



## ahertz

There have been a ton of threads on this subject recently if you scroll down. Personally I think they run big and I bought a full size down but others say they run true to size.


----------



## dls80ucla

true to size for me...i have 3 pairs!


----------



## Stinas

I have 2 pairs & they ran true to size for me.
If you have a wide foot I suggest going a half size up so it wont be tight in the toe area.


----------



## redney

TTS. I ordered a 1/2 size up from my normal size and they flipped off my feet. Now have a pair in my actual size and they fit great!


----------



## ssangit

Finally got mine today and they run TTS for me.


----------



## pixiechic

I tried on a bunch of these today -- ended up getting two pairs. I needed my usual size in the soft leather, but half a size larger in the patent because it's stiffer and won't stretch much. They are my first Torys and I love them already!


----------



## lorihmatthews

I have 2 pair, in black and white, and I believe they run true to size. I wear a 6.5.


----------



## tweetie

TTS for me.


----------



## shopalot

TTS for me as well!


----------



## laksalala

i just got mine today and they run true to size


----------



## peach.

TTS for me as well!

Sorry to be o/t, but does anyone know if they come in white with gold emblem?


----------



## *Freetoes*

I always wondered how these were sized too, so while I was at the mall yesterday I tried them on. I wear an 8-1/2 depending on the brand and I do have a slightly wide foot. The SA measured my foot and told me an 8-1/2 would work. It was the patent reva and the 8-1/2 was a good fit, however, I thought as they got worn in and stretched a tad (elastic in the back), they might be too big. SA confirmed they do stretch some. I tried on the 8 and was surprised that it fit perfectly. 

So, I would say they run true to size or slightly larger.


----------



## cind51284

i found mine to be a little big, im usually a 6 1/2 and that the size I got.  My heels were falling out.  So i went to payless (dont judge lol) to get those heel grips so they would stay and that worked fine from there on.

I love mind silver with silver =)


----------



## MKWMDA

I have decided to take a break from Louboutin and grab myself a pair of TB flats. Does anyone know how they run? Do they run small, large, wide, narrow, what? The TB store at the local Galleria isnt open yet, and I can never find any flats in a big enough size to try them on. I wear a US 10 comfortably, and between a 41 and 41.5 in CL.


----------



## Varied_obsessions

They run TTS but a little narrow. If you're getting the revas and have a narrow heel, get your regular size. The patents look bigger to me,(but aren't really) so I always get a 7.5 in them. There isn't really that much of a difference between 7.5 and an 8. If you can swing it, I'd probably just order both sizes and return what doesn't work for you.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

TTS & a little narrow. You would likely need to stick w/ the 10 I think.


----------



## MKWMDA

Ok so I decided to try to grab some cheap ones on Ebay to gauge the fit. I ended up bidding on a 10.5, just because I like my ballet flats a little roomy. I hope they fit okay, I would hate to have to go to the hassle of reselling them.


----------



## berriesberries3

Can anyone help?? My tory burch reva flats just came in today! I ordered a 6.5 and 7. The 6.5 felt really true to size that it kind of hurt in the front part and causes red-ness.The 7, on the other hand, felt very comfortable, but I am not sure if that comfy-ness is due to the loose-ness of the shoe.

I heard that TB flats will stretch out as you wear them. WIll they really?? Should I keep the 6.5 then??
THANKS!!


----------



## berriesberries3

Can anyone help?? My tory burch reva flats just came in today! I ordered a 6.5 and 7. The 6.5 felt really true to size that it kind of hurt in the front part and causes red-ness.The 7, on the other hand, felt very comfortable, but I am not sure if that comfy-ness is due to the loose-ness of the shoe.

I heard that TB flats will stretch out as you wear them. WIll they really?? Should I keep the 6.5 then?? or stay with the 7 because it feels more comfortable now? I just does not want it to get really stretch and I could nto wear it later.
THANKS!!


----------



## chanelbelle7

I say keep the 6.5...most ballet flats stretch out once you have worn them a few times and the 7s may be too loose once they stretch!


----------



## ifariarn

I purchased these in a 6.5 and they were to tight.  I exchanged them for a seven and these fit well; they have not stretched out.  I would keep the sevens.


----------



## mssmelanie

Hmm.. I'm having the same issue.  I bought a size 7 and although they "fit", I feel like my toes against the tops / edge of the shoe sometimes.. I wonder if it's the  back elastic that's pushing my foot forward.  I'm ordering a size 7.5 and I'm seeing if they will fit better.  I figured I'd rather have the extra wiggle room than having them hurt.  And if they are too big, I could always put like a foot pad inside.


----------



## shoeangel

I have four pairs of Revas, and in my opinion they are 100% true-to-size, and I have a very average size 7 foot that is not narrow in the slightest.  TB Revas fit my feet like a dream.


----------



## jennylovexo

I'm having the same problem.  I tried on the revas with the gold logo and they felt great in a size 9, a teeny bit tight but a good fit.  Then last night I went and bought the revas in black patent with the tonal logo instead of the gold and these feel super tight. They're making a red mark on my foot before I even wear them out.  So I think the regular leather is softer than the patent.  I'm so confused as to what to do.   I'm thinking I should return the patent and go for the regular leather.   Any suggestions?


----------



## shop2drop1

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I'm having the same problem. I tried on the revas with the gold logo and they felt great in a size 9, a teeny bit tight but a good fit. Then last night I went and bought the revas in black patent with the tonal logo instead of the gold and these feel super tight. They're making a red mark on my foot before I even wear them out. So I think the regular leather is softer than the patent. I'm so confused as to what to do. I'm thinking I should return the patent and go for the regular leather.  Any suggestions?


 

I did an online chat last night with a nordstrom SA and she suggested that I go one 1/2 size up.  So instead of ordering a 7, I should order a 7.5.  This was for the patent in tangerine.  I didn't ask if this was also the case for the regular leather.  I think that the patent leather won't stretch as much???  I would just go up 1/2 size....  I haven't ordered them yet so I can't give you an opinion on fit.


----------



## cathi

same issue here!!!!

I bought my first pair in black with gold.. 6 mos ago, a 6.5...wore them around the house for an hour and they really hurt the upper part of my foot.....in fact couldnt wear them long enough to stretch them,,,,,so took them back for a 7 and they seem fine.....so much so i recently bought the gold reva's in a size seven and i think they will be perfect.....
love these shoes!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I have the patent and normal leather Revas ... all in my normal shoe size. The patent stretches out over time. My black patent ballerinas that I wore a lot are much looser than my yellow and fuchsia patent ones. For these two, if I have to walk a lot, I put a protective band on the back of my foot to avoid the elastic band hurting my feet. You can also break them in at home wearing socks to strecth the leather a bit.

With my normal leather Reva, so far so good!


----------



## HitchcockBlonde

I'm an 8.5 US and take an 8.5 in TB.  They do loosen a bit.  I have tons of these in every conceivable color and they have all stretched.  In one case I got a half size up b/c it was the only size available and it fit at the time but eventually stretched out to be too big for me.  I suggest keeping your regular size.

Some people are bothered by the elastic in the back but I don't think that has anything much to do with the size of the shoe.  Also, i think your toes are supposed to reach the end (or almost reach), the shoe really molds to your foot.


----------



## Edna

They will stretch out a lot. I am a 7.5/8 but got the black leather ones in an 8 because my feet are wide. The 7.5 felt tight to me anyway. But after wearing my 8's pretty much everyday all summer/fall, they are now too big and scrunch down in the back! I'm going to be getting a a new pair in 7.5 soon.


----------



## jennylovexo

I finally got my revas yesterday.  I ordered a size 9 because that's what I normally wear and that's what felt the best in the store.  The 9 1/2 also felt too big and I was afraid if they stretched at all the 9 1/2 would be too big.   I wore them to the mall last night and they gave me really really bad red marks on the top of my feet   I'm kinda bummed.  I love they way they look but they're killing my feet.   When I'm sitting or standing they fit perfect I think it's the way the elastic pushes your foot up to the top.  Now I'm wondering if I should've gone with the 9 1/2 

For those of you who say they stretch about how long did it take for yours to stretch?   I love the idea of putting socks on with them at home I think I'm going to try that for a bit.   Maybe I'm just in between her sizes and shouldn't have gotten a pair.  

Berriesberries & Missmelanie & shop2drop1 what did you decide to do?


----------



## mssmelanie

I got 7s in the brown and 7.5's in the gold.. I don't think I've had them long enough to see if they stretch...Sorry...


----------



## jennylovexo

Awesome!!  After you wear them let us know which size you prefer!  TIA!!
Do the 7's hurt your feet anywhere?


----------



## jordanjordan

Be careful getting them in a bigger size because they end up looking weird if they are too big.  I bought mine about a full size bigger than I usually buy dress shoes (I got a 9.5- should have gotten an 8.5 or 9) and at first they were really comfy.  After wearing them once or twice I realized the elastic just pushes my foot way up into the front and it's really scrunched in the back so it looks weird unless I have on pants that cover it up.

If the 7's aren't too big (elastic isn't bunching) they might be fine, but if it's bunching already it will probably do it even more after you've worn them a few times.


----------



## mssmelanie

Well the 7's bother me in the front a little so I'm hoping they will stretch..  The 7.5s are definitely more comfy in the front but I'm having the same problem as jordan.  The elastic is pushing my feet forward and it's scrunching in the back. But I do love them both!


----------



## balthus

I go up a 1/2 size.  

I have had some for over a year & have not found they stretched too much.


----------



## jennylovexo

Thanks for the info.  I've been breaking in my 9's but it's been a bit painful.  I'm thinking next time I should go up to a 9.5.


----------



## starryviolet

I wear a size 6 or 6.5 and believe it or not I wear a size 7 in TB. The size 6.5 feel too tight for me and the size 7 is a little loose but I prefer it that way because the size 6.5 would give me aches.


----------



## jennylovexo

shopbopchic which revas do you have?


----------



## Lubrusca

I really loved how the Revas looked and got myself one last year. 

Trying them at Bloomingdale's for just some moments and walking around, they felt pretty true to size (I am a 7). So I got the black smooth leather pair.
If I wore them for just a couple of hours, I would be fine. But one day I decided to go to work, by the end of the day, me feet were hurting so much, I could barely walk. The top part of my foot was so pressed into the front of the foot that even created a huge bump. 

I noticed that the back elastic was very scrunched and was indeed pressing my foot forward. I thought that by wearing it, the elastic would give and it would be more confortable. But no. And my feet were bothering me so much I almost gave up and was thinking about selling them on Ebay (no way to exchange for a bigger size - they were worn). 

I was really bumped, because I do love them and wanted to wear them.
What I did yesterday literally saved me!

I carefully cut the suede lining from the very back of the shoe without cutting the outside leather - you can cut with a razor or xacto knife. Of course I found the white elastic!!! I cut it and immediately, the shoe looked bigger - like a regular flat in the back, not that scrunched mess.
Immediately I tried them on and they now fit FANTASTIC. I am a 7, this is a 7 and it is perfect now.
Now the front of my feet is not being pressured in the front and the leather is so smooth I won't have any more problems!!!


----------



## wonders

I have the black leather with gold medalion in 9.5 but they are too big and flip flop so I stuck those foot petal heavenly heels in the back and they are quite comfy now. My toes have enough wiggling room for them not to feel pressed down by the medalion. I never had the problem of the elastic pushing my foot forward though. I'm usually an 8.5, 9. I tried on a 9 at Bloomies after work one day and they felt really tight. Might've been my feet being swelled up cause it was the end of the day. :wondering


----------



## YankeeGirl21

i just got the serena combo in brown leather/black patent  toe. i got a size 9 and they are SUPER comfy and very TTS! good luck!


----------



## jordanjordan

Lubrusca- great idea! I don't think I'll be getting another pair- I just don't think they suit me, but if I do that sounds like a good alternative to buying them too big and having them scrunch in the back.


----------



## jennylovexo

wonders said:


> I'm usually an 8.5, 9. I tried on a 9 at Bloomies after work one day and they felt really tight. Might've been my feet being swelled up cause it was the end of the day. :wondering


 
This is the exact same reason why I ended up with the size 9!!! I was in the Tory Burch store downtown at the very end of the day after walking around for about 6 hours and I just figured my feet were swollen since earlier that day the 9 felt like a dream on my feet at bloomies!    Do you find that your 9.5's have stretched at all *Wonders*? 

*Lubrusca* - Thanks for sharing your story.  I told my BF what you did and he said that I could always take mine to a shoe repair place and they can do that for me since I'm a hazard with any type of knife or tool I'd be afraid to ruin them completely.  I'm glad to know that I have a last resort option for mine though!!


----------



## loserxstar

i stayed with my regular size for the white patent revas


----------



## Lec8504

i would stay the same size....over time they do stretch...a good amount too.


----------



## kashmira

I have European size 35,5-36 (mostly 36 since it is sometimes tricky to find 35,5 - 35 is usally too small). Does anyone know what size this corresponds to? When looking at the size chart both 5,5 and 6 seem to correspond to size 36. I wish I could find really cheap pair on Ebay just so that I could try the size so that I do not risk to order wrong size. Does anyone know where in Europe these shoes are sold?


----------



## jennylovexo

I'm not sure about the sizing as I'm having trouble myself figuring out what size I need but you can email the company and ask for locations near you that carry the shoes  http://www.toryburch.com/contact.aspx

Here are the locations as far as I could find on her website 
*Tory Burch is currently sold at its freestanding stores in New York, Los Angeles, Atlanta, Dallas, Greenwich, South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, CA, East Hampton, Bal Harbour, Chicago, Las Vegas, San Diego and on our website at www.toryburch.com. Our first outlet store is located at the Woodbury Common Premium Outlets in New York. The collection is also available at Bergdorf Goodman, Saks Fifth Avenue, Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom and Bloomingdales stores nationwide, and at nearly 400 specialty stores throughout the United States. Outside of the US, the collection is available at Holt Renfrew, Selfridges, Harvey Nichols London and Dubai, Lane Crawford and select stores throughout Europe. *

Good luck, let us know if you find them near you!!


----------



## kashmira

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I'm not sure about the sizing as I'm having trouble myself figuring out what size I need but you can email the company and ask for locations near you that carry the shoes  http://www.toryburch.com/contact.aspx
> 
> Here are the locations as far as I could find on her website
> *Tory Burch is currently sold at its freestanding stores in New York, Los Angeles, Atlanta, Dallas, Greenwich, South Coast Plaza in Costa Mesa, CA, East Hampton, Bal Harbour, Chicago, Las Vegas, San Diego and on our website at www.toryburch.com. Our first outlet store is located at the Woodbury Common Premium Outlets in New York. The collection is also available at Bergdorf Goodman, Saks Fifth Avenue, Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom and Bloomingdales stores nationwide, and at nearly 400 specialty stores throughout the United States. Outside of the US, the collection is available at Holt Renfrew, Selfridges, Harvey Nichols London and Dubai, Lane Crawford and select stores throughout Europe. *
> 
> Good luck, let us know if you find them near you!!


 
Thanks! Closest would be London, but I am in Sweden... I hope that I will find some really cheap ones on Ebay that I can buy just to try the size...


----------



## jennylovexo

kashmira said:


> Thanks! Closest would be London, but I am in Sweden... I hope that I will find some really cheap ones on Ebay that I can buy just to try the size...


 
Try contacting them and see if there is a store in your area.  It says select stores throughout Europe so there could be one not too far from you, right?   That way you could just go there and try them on without wasting any money!!


----------



## wonders

TokiliciousJenY said:


> This is the exact same reason why I ended up with the size 9!!! I was in the Tory Burch store downtown at the very end of the day after walking around for about 6 hours and I just figured my feet were swollen since earlier that day the 9 felt like a dream on my feet at bloomies! Do you find that your 9.5's have stretched at all *Wonders*?


 
It has stretched but not in a bad way. For example, after I put in the pads in the back where the scrunchy was and at the balls of my feet, they were a bit tight on top of my foot where the medallion is, but after a couple of days wearing them, they're pretty comfortable. As for stretching out to the point where they're way too big to wear? I don't have that problem. I don't think they stretch length wise...and with summer coming, your feet swells in the heat anyway. Hope that helps


----------



## mancho

what about the leopard calf hair revas? do these stretch out a lot as well? i normally wear a 7 but i have wide feet, so would it be wise to go up 1/2 a size?

also does anyone have the "quinn" tory burch flats? i mean the quilted ones, without the scrunchy elastic part at the heel. are these comfy? how does sizing run? thanks! i really really like the yellow quilted ones!


----------



## beth001

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I'm having the same problem.  I tried on the revas with the gold logo and they felt great in a size 9, a teeny bit tight but a good fit.  Then last night I went and bought the revas in black patent with the tonal logo instead of the gold and these feel super tight. They're making a red mark on my foot before I even wear them out.  So I think the regular leather is softer than the patent.  I'm so confused as to what to do.   I'm thinking I should return the patent and go for the regular leather.   Any suggestions?



As I just posted on another (similar) thread... The different leathers and fabrics of TB Reva's will definitely fit and feel differently! The plain leather is softer and more supple than the metallics or the patents. Also, I personally believe that some particular pairs just *happen* to be sewn looser than others. I bought a pair of metallic golds last year that totally killed me! The edge of the shoe cut into the top of my foot and the medallion pressed on my toe joint. I sold them on ebay. Today, I tried on a pair in black leather in a local boutique and they fit beautifully! (And yes, I bought them.)


----------



## jennylovexo

I think you really need to try on the pair you're going to buy before you buy them.  I had the exact same thing happen to me.  I tried on a regular leather reva size 9 at bloomies in white w/gold logo and it fit perfectly.  I really wanted the black w/silver though so I ordered it in a size 9 and when I got them they were way tighter than the 9's I tried on in bloomies  So either that pair in bloomies was sewn looser or it was stretched from a ton of people trying them on.   I've been trying to break mine in and I think it's working.  Although I can't wear them for long periods of time they are stretching.   I thought about selling mine on ebay and trying a different pair but I've been too lazy to deal with it.


----------



## chantal

I always buy 9 and I bought a 9 in mine. They fit perfect they some of my comfiest flats.


----------



## ms.fashionista

I had the patent ones before in a 6.5. They fit fine, just a tad loose. I wanted the black leather with gold medallion instead. So I went to exchange them on the weekend. They didn't have 6.5 in stock but I tried on the 6 and they actually are comfortable and snug. I've been wearing them all day today and feel like they are stretching a bit already. It's less snug now. So yes, I think that the patent ones and the leather ones stretch/fit differently.


----------



## jennylovexo

chantal said:


> I always buy 9 and I bought a 9 in mine. They fit perfect they some of my comfiest flats.


 
So strange.  I wonder why mine are so painful   I need to stretch them some more.  My left foot is smaller than my right foot and the left shoe is actually fitting into the shoe better now then when I very first got them. 

ms. fashionista - Thanks so much for the tip.  I can't wait until the day mine stretch to the perfect size to fit my foot!


----------



## kashmira

TokiliciousJenY said:


> I think you really need to try on the pair you're going to buy before you buy them. I had the exact same thing happen to me. I tried on a regular leather reva size 9 at bloomies in white w/gold logo and it fit perfectly. I really wanted the black w/silver though so I ordered it in a size 9 and when I got them they were way tighter than the 9's I tried on in bloomies  So either that pair in bloomies was sewn looser or it was stretched from a ton of people trying them on. I've been trying to break mine in and I think it's working. Although I can't wear them for long periods of time they are stretching. I thought about selling mine on ebay and trying a different pair but I've been too lazy to deal with it.


 
That's what I fear too. Some lovely ladies at tPF helped me with the measurements of size 5.5 and 6, but still I am a bit hesitant...


----------



## ms.fashionista

kashmira said:


> That's what I fear too. Some lovely ladies at tPF helped me with the measurements of size 5.5 and 6, but still I am a bit hesitant...



What is your typical size? I am a pretty standard 6.5 and I would be happy with both size 6 and 6.5 in the revas. HTH


----------



## kashmira

ms.fashionista said:


> What is your typical size? I am a pretty standard 6.5 and I would be happy with both size 6 and 6.5 in the revas. HTH


 
I have European size 35.5-36 (90% of my shoes are size 36) which I guess should correspond to 5.5 or 6.


----------



## Malishka

Hello Ladies, 

Don't want to open another topic and have a question:
Do all Revas have Tory Burch embossed on the sole or not?
I bought one pair and it has it and the other one I just got--does not.  Are there fake Revas?

I got the same pair, but without the "Tory Burch" embossing:


----------



## jennylovexo

Malishka - I just checked mine and they are embossed.  IDK if you got fakes or not.    Where did you get the pair that aren't embossed?  How about the bottom of the sole?  Does your pair that aren't embossed have the logo all over the bottom of the sole?


----------



## Meta

I'm thinking of getting the Ali sandals and I usually wear a 9. Should I stick to 9 or should I go half up or down? Any ideas?


----------



## Purses

weN84 said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Ali sandals and I usually wear a 9. Should I stick to 9 or should I go half up or down? Any ideas?


 
I don't know, because I bought two different styles from Tory Burch and they are in two different sizes which both feel very comfortable.  I've tried this one on and it will not work for me because when I take a step, my toes spread out.
These sandles are nice to wear on a hot humid day.


----------



## tomato4

im having the same problem with my flats. im not sure if i should get the comfier 1/2 size larger or stick with my normal size and have them stretch out. this elastic is throwing me off!


----------



## Flee

Anyone had any experience with the Kitty wedges? In particular the black patent ones. I usually wear EU38 which I think is a US7? From the sounds of it, I assume I should go up 1/2 a size because it's patent but it doesn't have an elastic runched back so I'm majorly confused 

http://www.toryburch.com/catalog_detail.aspx?id=35157&SEARCH=kitty


----------



## KittyKat65

mancho said:


> what about the leopard calf hair revas? do these stretch out a lot as well?


No, they do not stretch at all!  I have 7.5 in these and 7.5 in the black patent and the patent pair has stretched.  The patent are very, very comfortable, while the calf hair kind of rubs on my little toes.


----------



## tresjoliex

I'm debating which to go for, the patent or regular black?

Is one more comfy than the other?

Which one stretches?


----------



## beth001

tresjoliex said:


> I'm debating which to go for, the patent or regular black?
> 
> Is one more comfy than the other?
> 
> Which one stretches?



In my personal experience, comparing a plain black leather to a metallic gold, the leather was much softer and conformed to my foot as I wore it, while the metallic was stiff and painful!


----------



## BagaholicAnon

I just came from Nordies and the SA told me to go 1/2 size up on the Revas.  I usually wear a 6 and the 6.5 fit really well.  The 6 also fit well, but my big toenail was bumping up against the medallion.  I ended up getting the 6.5.  The SA got the white patent in 1/2 size up and has been wearing them for a month anddd says they really haven't stretched much.  Of course, that could be because it's the patent version.  I'm debating getting a pair of 6 off eBay just for comparison's sake.


----------



## JupiterRising

Flee said:


> Anyone had any experience with the Kitty wedges? In particular the black patent ones. I usually wear EU38 which I think is a US7? From the sounds of it, I assume I should go up 1/2 a size because it's patent but it doesn't have an elastic runched back so I'm majorly confused
> 
> http://www.toryburch.com/catalog_detail.aspx?id=35157&SEARCH=kitty


 
I've got a pair of the Kitty's, the black leather from last season, not the patent.  I bought a size 11 and they fit perfectly, but the leather dug into the top of my toes and didn't get better with wearing.  Plus, it seemed the sole under my heel had zero cushion or support, I felt like I was walking directly on the wooden heel.  Not comfy.  

I also own a pair of the black leather Reva's and I ordered a size 11, thinking they would fit like the Kitty's and they don't.  My 11's are about an inch too big.  So, my next pair will be a 10 or a 10.5, but I need to get downtown and try them all on.  HTH!


----------



## daisyduke947

Don't keep a smaller size that is too tight now. Not all shoes loosen up. They may, but it could take a year. Keep the larger size that is more comfortable. If you have a shoe that is uncomfortable, chances are you won't wear it, and they will always be uncomfortable on you.


----------



## girlie-dee

I just purchased my first pair of leather Tory Burch Reva Ballet flats today in size 7.  Normally I wear size 6.5 or 7 so I thought I would purchase a bigger size because of the elastic at the back.  The size 7 feels great and ultra comfortable on but do they stretch after usage?  Should I purchase a 6.5 instead?

Thanks!


----------



## sneezz

I heard the leather stretches so they might end up being too loose by the end of the day.  Perhaps wear them around the house some to see how they feel after?


----------



## few823

Mine didn't stretch out - I bought an 8, but kinda wish I had an 8.5. I think you'll be fine, and probably more comfortable with the ones you got!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

I think you should keep the ones you got. I bet 6.5 would be uncomfy.


----------



## shopalot

The 1/2 size will make them more comfortable to wear.


----------



## cathi

agree...i am a 6.5 bought 7's and they fit great!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I prefer them in my real size because I hate the bump at the back between the elastic band and the ankle if the shoes are a bit big. I have 5 pairs and the elastic band stretches over time.


----------



## missmelissa

I went up a size and they're really comfy. I have really wide feet so the side kinda feels weird. Anyone know where they have them in white? I checked saks, no luck!


----------



## caliprincess

I bought an 8 although I'm a 7.5.   I still get those elastic marks on the back of my foot at the end of the day.


----------



## girlie-dee

Thanks everyone for your advice!  I actually went back to the store to try on the 6.5 and I'm finding they fit better.  The size 7 had a much bigger bump/gap between the elastic and the bottom of the shoe.  The size 6.5 has a little bump/gap and the elastic isn't very tight so I think I'm going to stick with the 6.5.


----------



## purseinsanity

Definitely a good idea to go up a half size.


----------



## SuLi

I went up half a size...I normally wear size 6 and did buy two pairs in that size.  But, they were too painful, even after getting them stretched out, so I just purchased a pair in size 6.5.  Much, much better.


----------



## kocanez

Sizing: I have wide feet and plan to wear them with thin socks and possibly insoles for arch support.. should I size up (normally a 9).

I missed them on the Saks and TB sale... Im looking for brown suede or leather, if possible.

TIA!


----------



## AKAellewoods

from what i have heard from people with wide feet, you are better off going up half a size..i also would try and stay away from the patent and id go with the softer, more buttery leather because it is not as stiff and wont hurt..the backs have never hurt me!

as far as on sale, i would look at Nordstrom Rack if you have one near you, they get a ton in by me, or zappos.com or shopbop.com.  they always have stuff on sale.  Also, if you dont mind a small heel, the amy heel in brown and black suede is on sale on the TB website...i just got them and they are SOOO comfortable  

good luck!!


----------



## samhainophobia

I just saw the brown suede ones on sale in two sizes this morning...don't remember where, though .


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

I've some comments about sizing up in the TB Revas. I normally wear a size 8, so I ordered a 8.5 after reading some comments. I just got them in. They feel fine and they don't slip off when I walk around. But there's about a thumbs worth of space between the back of my heel and the end of the shoe. Should I be worried that the flats will stretch out?


----------



## mlm4485

I haven't had any issues with my Revas stretching out.  What kind of fabric/leather/patent did you get?


----------



## yesther

I have a pair in patent and I thought they were TTS and have not stretched.


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

I sized up in the nappa leather. I also got a pair in satin in my normal size. I find the nappa leather to be a bit more comfortable. So I shouldn't worry that I have that much space between my heel and the back of the shoe?


----------



## ahertz

I have about that much space on the back of my nappa Revas that I've had for more than a year. No stretching.


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

Thanks for all the responses! I'll keep the 8.5. :greengrin:


----------



## itslesliee

Hello Ladies, 

I am about to order a pair of Tory Burch Suede Revas online and have yet to try them on IRL. I'm unsure if I should order them in my normal Size 8, or if I should order a half size up. I've been reading that it all depends on the leather of the shoes, so I figure with Suede I should just order them in my true size. Does anyone else own a pair of Suede Revas? I understand that there are some ladies that are experiencing problems of discomfort with the patent leather and regular leather, but I haven't seen anything about the Suede. 

Any advice is appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Purses

I had no issues with stretching also, but I did find that when they are new the elastic can feel a bit uncomfortable at the back of the ankle (heel).  But it does go away.  No stretching may be bad news to some who is trying to squeeze into a size half way too small.


----------



## kocanez

I sized up 1/2 size in my suede revas.. They're super comfy standing/around the house, but after walking for a long time, my toes felt pushed into the toebox, and my heels hurt from lack of padding.

Ill warn you that I have pain-prone, wide feet and usually wear shoes w/ a lot of padding/arch support, *and* this was my first time wearing them. I actually havent worn them since, dt cold weather and the fact that I walk a lot.. but other ladies say theirs are v. comfy

Im thinking I perhaps should have gotten a whole size bigger, but it's too late now..it seems as if they might have been to big then, though. Next time I wear them I'll use insoles


----------



## hya_been

Hello
I'm a US 9.5-10 and I'm wondering how the patent revas fit?


----------



## sngo

They run small by 1/2 size ime. I take sz 7 in the regular soft leather and sz 7.5 in the patents.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

I'd get a 10 if I was you.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I'm the opposite of everyone who has replied so far. I wear a 10-10.5 US and wear a 10 in my patent Revas (because the patent Tory /burch leather is super soft!) and a 10.5 in my kid leather Revas.


----------



## jsc6

I would get a 10 or 10.5, just because the patent won't stretch out like the leather does but I  highly recommend trying them on before purchasing because you want to make sure they aren't to tight.  The patent will give you killer blisters


----------



## ztainthecity

I really think it is best to try it one.. I am usually a 9 or 9.5 and I got a 9.5. It might seem slightly snug, but they do stretch out over time and you don't want it to eventually flip off your heel.


----------



## KittyKat65

I wear a 7.5 and my patent Revas are a 7.5


----------



## bisbee

Me too - I have many pairs - my patent are the same size as the others - 7 1/2.  I believe I have 1 pair that is a bit smaller than the others - they are a pair of the leather Revas with a matching leather logo - just a bit smaller than the others.


----------



## lyuen82

im size 7.5 and i ended up getting size7. it fits my foot but the elastic band is kinda hurting the back of feet. will this get better? should i just try sz7.5?
TIA


----------



## newbee81

I think you should try 7.5. I'm size 6.5. I got 6, they felt fine at the store but I wasn't sure so Iwore them around the office  to try and the band hurt my feet really bad. after half an hour or so. I have 6.5 now and still try to break the elastic band in


----------



## lyuen82

newbee81 said:


> I think you should try 7.5. I'm size 6.5. I got 6, they felt fine at the store but I wasn't sure so Iwore them around the office to try and the band hurt my feet really bad. after half an hour or so. I have 6.5 now and still try to break the elastic band in


 
thanx for the reply. i ended up getting the size 7.5! they def feel a lot better.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

I tried on Reva flats at their outlet store but I forgot what size fit me the best. I only remember that their shoes run small and my regular (7.5) size didn't fit! If you own Reva flats, what shoe size do you regularly wear? And what size do you wear in the Reva?


----------



## KittyKat65

7.5 regular and 7.5 Revas - I have 3 pairs so it's no fluke.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Thanks for your reply! And they're not tight? They're comfortable w/ enough toe room at the front?


----------



## lorihmatthews

99% of the time I wear a 6.5, and I also wear 6.5 in Revas. I have both leather and suede Revas.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Thanks for the reply, lori! And 6.5 is a comfortable fit for you, also?


----------



## ColdSteel

I'm an 8.5, and I wear an 8.5 in leather but a 9 in patent.


----------



## candiebear

I'm regularly a size 8 but in my suede revas I got a size 7.5 and they fit great.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

It sounds like everyone wears their regular size in the leather Revas. But keep the answers coming!


----------



## shop2drop1

I wear my regular size, 7, I didn't size up in the patent and I was fine.


----------



## missmelissa

I think the sandals actually run smaller than the Revas.

I'm usually a 9.. but my revas are a 9.5. Length wise its okay but I have wide feet so I had to bump it up a size!


----------



## shoeangel

7.  Revas are definitely TTS for me.


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

This is great information. Keep it coming!


----------



## LVobsessed415

i wear a size 6.


----------



## moshi_moshi

US size usually 7.5, 7.5 in leather revas, 8 in patent.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have tons of Revas, and they are pretty much all TTS for me (37.5)... the leather/suede ones.  I have to say though, that with wear, they stretch out a lot for me... it's almost as if I could have done a 37, because the heel ends up being big, but that size is not comfortable initially, so I don't go with it.  In the patent and leopard, I go up a half size to a 38.


----------



## lorihmatthews

missmelissa said:


> I think the sandals actually run smaller than the Revas.



I agree. My Huxleys are shorter than I expected. I still got my regular size but any smaller and I would have had to go up 1/2 size.

I have no problem with my regular size in the suede and regular leather Revas, but I have never tried on the patents.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Skip the patent...they hurt (well at least me).  

I have 10 pairs of Revas and they run TTS for me.  I also have sandals, boots, slides, heels...they all run TTS for me as well.  With that said, if you get the Grania sandals, go a half size up, because those run pretty narrow.  I put my shoe stretchers in mine and now they are perfect!


----------



## beauty k addict

i'm a regular size 7. i own 3 revas.. 2 patent and 1 suede. i didn't go up nor down my size.


----------



## Ania

Oh dear! I'm so confused now! :s I want to order those TBs from Shopbop http://www.shopbop.com/leather-reva...htm?folderID=2534374302043323&fm=browse-brand but they suggest to go down half a size... Do you think  should go down? Please advise - I'd really appreciate it... For reference I'm a 7 in most Miu Miu and Prada and 7.5 in most Tods, Ferragamo and CL... Or perhaps I should just haul myself down to Selfridges and try them on?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ania said:


> Oh dear! I'm so confused now! :s I want to order those TBs from Shopbop http://www.shopbop.com/leather-reva...htm?folderID=2534374302043323&fm=browse-brand but they suggest to go down half a size... Do you think  should go down? Please advise - I'd really appreciate it... For reference I'm a 7 in most Miu Miu and Prada and 7.5 in most Tods, Ferragamo and CL... Or perhaps I should just haul myself down to Selfridges and try them on?



Get your normal size.  I have the other color (Sand) and it fits fine.  I'd say they are TTS.


----------



## stevenash

I wear a 9.5 in Revas and anywhere from a 40 to 41 in European sized shoes.  So for me, I went down a size/half size.  They are somewhat generous but you should be mindful of how much the elastic on the heel will bother you.  At first I couldn't decide if the 9.5 was too big or too small (which is ridiculous, of course).  The elastic in the heel wasn't at all stretched, but still felt like it dug in a bit.  They were a bit uncomfortable in the heel the first couple of times that I wore them, but few problems after that.


----------



## Shainerocks

I'm size 6 in leather flats and 6.5 in patent leather flats.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Lilmsamy

I had a weird experience with the the reva flats from nordstrom. I'm usually a 7 so i bought a 7, but they hurt so bad that i was literally limping at the end of the day. So I returned it to nordstrom. But then shopbop had a really good sale so I got a 7 again and it fits! 

So i think that you definitely have to try them on before you buy!


----------



## Ania

*Dukeprincess*, *stevenash*, *Shainerocks* and *Lilmsamy - *Thank you ever so much! I really appreciate it! I'm going to get myself down to Selfridges this Sat, try them on and order (probably a 7.5)


----------



## Swanky

I bought some swanky {faux} python Revas today.  I'
m usually a 7.5-8 and I bought these in an 8.
I wore them around my house for a few minutes and the toe box is a little snug. . .  should I "break them in"? Or exchange them for 1/2 size up?
I tried on the 8.5's about 2 weeks ago and I _think_ I preferred the 8.5 fit.  but I'm curious about whether or not these will stretch in the toe area at all?
I don't want to get 8.5's if Revas usually stretch quite a bit 

TIA!


----------



## TxGlam

Modeling pics!! I haven't seen the pythons and too lazy to look it up, lol..
All my revas are patent so I usually go 1/2 size up but prefer a snug fit and break them in. I'm no help, I know!


----------



## shoppergrl

I wear a 9-10 (my feet are weird ) and went with 9.5 in the leather revas, and 10 in the patent. I wear the leather ones almost every day now, and haven't noticed too much stretching. They were super comfy out of the box. I would go with the 8.5!


----------



## peace43

I bought a size 10 in leather Revas.  The toe box was bothering me, so I took them to the shoe cobbler and had the Revas stretched twice!  I left the shoes for a week to be stretched, picked them up, and then brought them back to the shoe cobbler a 2nd time for more stretching which did the trick.  I then wore the shoes for a few days and the Revas felt much more comfortable than when I first purchased them.  The back of the shoes was fine, however, I did something that was suggested in another thread.  I took a safety pin and poked holes from the inside of the shoe into the stretchy elastic part of the heel (there was no damage to the leather) which is suppose to loosen up the stretchy elastic.  I did notice that the top of the shoe rubs the top of my foot - not a blister but just leaves a red mark.  So, I just bought some Dr. Scholl's For Her Rub Relief Strips and will try those with the shoe to prevent the red mark on my foot which does go away once I stop wearing the Revas.

I thought about later getting a 10.5 size, but I think I would be walking out of the shoe. 

I have to say that I don't find the Reva shoes that comfortable for walking around all day in them.  They are very flat shoes.  I bought some gel inserts and will try them out with my Revas.  I would probably just wear the Revas to the office since I'm sitting for most of the day.  But, to wear them on an all day outing, I think my Revas would be too flat/uncomfortable for my feet.  However, they are very cute!!!  (I got the leather mouse gray color with the silver medallion.  I would like to get the black leather with silver medallion some day!)

I think there needs to be more cushion inside the Revas but that's easily solved with adding gel inserts but as long as they fit properly.


----------



## Miss Coco B

My first pair I got a 6.5 which is my size.  I had to stop wearing them because they stretched a half a size and I couldn't wear them anymore.

Since then I have bought 2 pairs of 6's and they are perfect. I would 100% say buy a half a size smaller


----------



## bubbleloba

Revas run TTS for me.  It took 1-2 days to break in the elastic band, but a size 6 is a good fit for me (6 in many brands).


----------



## pixiejenna

I have a question for those who have the Reva snake-embossed patent-leather shoes. Do you find that they stretch out a lot? I got two pairs one in a 8.5 and the other in 9. I'm kind of torn. I have wide feet and the 8.5 felt snug width wise and the 9 felt better width wise but it bunched up a bit in the back so I think they are too long. I'm also half worried if I keep the 8.5 that they might look weird when they stretch out because of the snake embossed design. Thanks for any input!


----------



## pixiejenna

I have a question for those who have the Reva snake-embossed patent-leather shoes. Do you find that they stretch out a lot? I got two pairs one in a 8.5 and the other in 9. I'm kind of torn. I have wide feet and the 8.5 felt snug width wise and the 9 felt better width wise but it bunched up a bit in the back so I think they are too long. I'm also half worried if I keep the 8.5 that they might look weird when they stretch out because of the snake embossed design. Thanks for any input!


----------



## purseinsanity

itslesliee said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am about to order a pair of Tory Burch Suede Revas online and have yet to try them on IRL. I'm unsure if I should order them in my normal Size 8, or if I should order a half size up. I've been reading that it all depends on the leather of the shoes, so I figure with Suede I should just order them in my true size. Does anyone else own a pair of Suede Revas? I understand that there are some ladies that are experiencing problems of discomfort with the patent leather and regular leather, but I haven't seen anything about the Suede.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated. TIA!



I went up a half size and they're still pretty snug.  I have found the suede to not stretch as much as the leather.  HTH!


----------



## jy52

How long would you say it took to stretch?




Miss Coco B said:


> My first pair I got a 6.5 which is my size. I had to stop wearing them because they stretched a half a size and I couldn't wear them anymore.
> 
> Since then I have bought 2 pairs of 6's and they are perfect. I would 100% say buy a half a size smaller


----------



## irish_clover

I only have one pair but I had to go up half a size.


----------



## peachy_gurl

i'm so confused 
I purchased the TB leather ones in size 9.5, sometimes I'm a 9 or 9.5 depending on the brand. When I went to nordies to try on the 9's I found them too tight, but I wonder if that's because my feet were swollen from all the walking beforehand and ended up with the 9.5.  Now that i'm home ( I went down to the states to buy them), I tried my 9.5 and the back of the elastic is touching my ankle, but below my ankle there's lots of room.  I wonder if I should have stuck with the 9's??? They are totally comfy and soft, but worry about stretching or if they are too big.... I read all the pages of this thread and is not confused as to what I should stick with 

I will probably post pictures of what my feet look like in the shoes.  I hope you guys can help me out 

thank you!


----------



## jy52

peachy_gurl said:


> i'm so confused
> I purchased the TB leather ones in size 9.5, sometimes I'm a 9 or 9.5 depending on the brand. When I went to nordies to try on the 9's I found them too tight, but I wonder if that's because my feet were swollen from all the walking beforehand and ended up with the 9.5. Now that i'm home ( I went down to the states to buy them), I tried my 9.5 and the back of the elastic is touching my ankle, but below my ankle there's lots of room. I wonder if I should have stuck with the 9's??? They are totally comfy and soft, but worry about stretching or if they are too big.... I read all the pages of this thread and is not confused as to what I should stick with
> 
> I will probably post pictures of what my feet look like in the shoes. I hope you guys can help me out
> 
> thank you!


 
I bought a size 6(my true size) in the python suede, and when i tried them on they fit well and comfy/not tight, but as I walk around in them they hurt ONLY my left feet, like you can see the redness around the top part of my foot, i think it was swollen from walking. It has been like this for a week, maybe it's because suede doesn't stretch as easily? i don't know, it might be different for the soft leather, but sticking to a 9.5 is definately a comfier choice IMO


----------



## peachy_gurl

^thank you for your input!
I actually took some pictures of what they look like on my feet, please ignore the ugly floor 
does the back of my shoe look like anyone's here? i think it might be too big? but the front is fine and comfy... i'm just worried about the back and stretching..
















thanks


----------



## jy52

You're welcome 

before I bought the size 6, I actually got the 5.5 because i thought they would stretch, but they were waaaayyy too painful, but it did not have the bump in the back, but the size 6 does, so i think unless you buy a size that is smaller than your actual size you will have a small bump in the back.. from my experience



peachy_gurl said:


> ^thank you for your input!
> I actually took some pictures of what they look like on my feet, please ignore the ugly floor
> does the back of my shoe look like anyone's here? i think it might be too big? but the front is fine and comfy... i'm just worried about the back and stretching..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


----------



## allieash

Peachy, I have a brown pair of Revas in the same leather as the photo you posted, and mine fit similarly in the heel.  I've found that sizing down to the point of getting rid of that 'bump' makes the shoes WAY too uncomfortable to wear for long.  The elastic on smaller pairs digs into the back of my heel so badly that I want to gnaw my own foot off to stop the pain!  For me, sizing up a half size has been the way to go - and that is even more true with the patent pairs I have!  I've had my soft leather ones for about a year and they haven't stretched at all, so you should be safe


----------



## Needanotherbag

peachy_gurl said:


> ^thank you for your input!
> I actually took some pictures of what they look like on my feet, please ignore the ugly floor
> does the back of my shoe look like anyone's here? i think it might be too big? but the front is fine and comfy... i'm just worried about the back and stretching..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



I have several pairs and have that "bump" in the back of all of them - sizing down to get rid of that is just too painful.  I dont mind that bump.  It only happens with my soft leather, not in the patent or other printed or patterned leather.


----------



## peachy_gurl

allieash and needanotherbag, thank you so much guys! I was totally going to take a trip down to the states to exchange them, but since you guys have said that it has not stretch and that going down a size will make me gnaw at my feet, i'm keeping these!   THANK YOU!


----------



## alj715

I normally wear 8.5 in most shoes.  I have a pair of Romys in 8.5 that fit great.  I had to go up half a size to 9 in the plain leather Revas and they still hurt my heel at times.  I just got a new pair of patent Revas in 9.5, I hope they dont stretch too much!


----------



## irish_clover

I went up half a size with these


----------



## LABAG

I have 2 pairs of leather revas, and the leelee multi snakesskin, leather and metallic , and just bought the platinum metallics and all TTS, I got 9.5 in all pairs. Love the platinum, they go with everything!!


----------



## mbarbi

i got a black reva size 6 which is really my size in all my shoes and it fits kinda snug...the sa here in the phils advised me to go half size up in my next purchase.


----------



## muiji

Lubrusca said:


> I really loved how the Revas looked and got myself one last year.
> 
> Trying them at Bloomingdale's for just some moments and walking around, they felt pretty true to size (I am a 7). So I got the black smooth leather pair.
> If I wore them for just a couple of hours, I would be fine. But one day I decided to go to work, by the end of the day, me feet were hurting so much, I could barely walk. The top part of my foot was so pressed into the front of the foot that even created a huge bump.
> 
> I noticed that the back elastic was very scrunched and was indeed pressing my foot forward. I thought that by wearing it, the elastic would give and it would be more confortable. But no. And my feet were bothering me so much I almost gave up and was thinking about selling them on Ebay (no way to exchange for a bigger size - they were worn).
> 
> I was really bumped, because I do love them and wanted to wear them.
> What I did yesterday literally saved me!
> 
> I carefully cut the suede lining from the very back of the shoe without cutting the outside leather - you can cut with a razor or xacto knife. Of course I found the white elastic!!! I cut it and immediately, the shoe looked bigger - like a regular flat in the back, not that scrunched mess.
> Immediately I tried them on and they now fit FANTASTIC. I am a 7, this is a 7 and it is perfect now.
> Now the front of my feet is not being pressured in the front and the leather is so smooth I won't have any more problems!!!



actually i'm about to buy a pair of Reva but i do have the same problem coz i'm a 6 or 6.5. i usually pick 6 for all sandals and 6.5 for pumps, however, i can do both 6 and 6.5, so it's a little confusing on the sizing on this TB flats.

i used to have a pair of cynthia vincent flats which have the elastic band all over the opening of the shoes. that really hurt!! turned out i finally cut the elastic band off and fit very great by then. i don't want to do this to the TB ones. that's why i'm here checking out what size i should pick but i'm still confused.  i know that elastic band must push my feet forward like my pair of cynthia vincent did.  i don't want to get hurt.  seems that i can just pick 6.5 but some of the people said it runs true to size.  besides i can't find a TB store in town. i can only get them online!


----------



## sillywahine

I think sizing up for TB is ideal. I went half size up (6.5) for my leather Reva. But I also own the patent Quinn flats, and I have these in 5.5...only because they were the only pair left on sale. They fit, but after 3-4 hours of standing they become annoying...


----------



## shoegal2786

Does anyone have experience with the adorable Tory Burch Slip-on Sneakers?  I am so tempted to pick some of these up off of eBay, but I'm not sure what size to get.  I'm normally an 8, but I usually get an 8.5 in flats because I like flats that are a little looser.  

Also, which color do you like best?  Ivory, red, or navy/green?  Here's the link: http://www.toryburch.com/toryburch/browse/productDetail.jsp?icProduct=12108681&icSort=&icCategory=cat70006#


----------



## mbarbi

My new revas are size 6 1/2. I went half a size up and i think i like them more than my size 6 ü


----------



## lovebeibei

mine are TTS. am 6.5, bought 6.5. 7s were larger than necessary.


----------



## muiji

As mentioned in earlier posts, I'm a 6 or 6.5. I finally ordered a pair of 6.5 online.  I'd say it's TTS. 6.5 sometimes might be a little loose but gives me more comfort.  BUT I have to say the elastic end does push your foot forward. That makes me feel like walking in a 6.  Hope this helps.


----------



## MJDaisy

i think i'm going to order a 9 rather than my usual 8.5....i'm just worried they'll be so big i can't wear them.


----------



## RoKa

Can anybody help me? I am in european sizes between 37,5 and 38. I have no possibilty to try them. Do you thin 7.5 would be ok? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## merekat703

MJDaisy said:


> i think i'm going to order a 9 rather than my usual 8.5....i'm just worried they'll be so big i can't wear them.


 

I wear 8.5 so I ordered an 8 and it was slightly tight, 9 is really comfortable for me and not too loose.


----------



## KittyKat65

RoKa said:


> Can anybody help me? I am in european sizes between 37,5 and 38. I have no possibilty to try them. Do you thin 7.5 would be ok?
> Thanks for your help!


7.5 is fine!  I have 5 pairs of Revas and I between a 7.5 and 8 and all my pairs are 7.5 - they do stretch.  I recently bought a pair of 8s because that was all that was left and they are too big.


----------



## RoKa

Thanks for your reply *KittyKat*, I received them today. They fit well, I have a little bump in the back, but the elastic band pushes my foot forward, but its still comfortable to wear. I hope they don't strech in the back, so my heel slips out.


----------



## baglover529

Hi guys! I want to buy the Reva Figueira Leather Flats...they're the pebbled leather flats with the leather logo. I have the regular leather Revas in 8.5. Should I get the same size for the pebbled leather ones? 

Would appreciate your opinions. Thanks so much!


----------



## Elizabethd1012

Can someone please help me?  I recently bought my first two pairs of REVAS but I bought them in a size 7.  I am usually between 6.5 and 7.  They fit good but I thought they were supposedly to uncomfortable for the first couple of times till they broke in?  Are mine too loose?  Will they stretch out more?  Should i exchange for a 6.5?  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## lcarlson90

Elizabethd1012 said:


> Can someone please help me?  I recently bought my first two pairs of REVAS but I bought them in a size 7.  I am usually between 6.5 and 7.  They fit good but I thought they were supposedly to uncomfortable for the first couple of times till they broke in?  Are mine too loose?  Will they stretch out more?  Should i exchange for a 6.5?  Thanks for your help!!



I am always a 6.5 and I bought my first pair of Revas in 6.5 and I wish I would have bought a 7.  They are a little tight in the toe box and they have not stretched much.  I have worn them about 5 times..not sure how long it should take for them to stretch.


----------



## Elizabethd1012

So I should keep my current size?


----------



## harlem_cutie

in most Revas you should go half size up since they are cut on the smaller side because they are supposed to stretch. If your feet are narrower you can keep your normal size.


----------



## layd3k

Just wanted to share! I am usually a size 11US but have a very wide foot I must say that the tory burch reva flats in size 11 are true to size! (Becasue my foot is wide I sometimes need to up half a size.)


----------



## redsoledlover

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question, sorry if it isn't! 

I was just wondering about the comfort level of the Tory Burch flats. I'm in the market for comfortable flats that are still pretty. I would love the lanvin flats but they cost a little more than I would like to pay. I have a couple of other flats but they are more comfortable than cute!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cococola

redsoledlover said:


> I was just wondering about the comfort level of the Tory Burch flats. I'm in the market for comfortable flats that are still pretty. I would love the lanvin flats but they cost a little more than I would like to pay. I have a couple of other flats but they are more comfortable than cute!



They are quite comfortable, the leather is nice and soft, but patent is a bit too stiff. The elastic can also bite your heel a bit before you stretch them out. Just make sure you get a size that fits you at the store. The leather stretches some, but not really enough if you buy them a bit small.


----------



## redsoledlover

cococola said:


> They are quite comfortable, the leather is nice and soft, but patent is a bit too stiff. The elastic can also bite your heel a bit before you stretch them out. Just make sure you get a size that fits you at the store. The leather stretches some, but not really enough if you buy them a bit small.



Thanks so much!


----------



## mgc1

hey guys! i know this thread is quite old but I really need some help from you reva experts! so I want to get a shoe that looks right with many outfits and I came across the perfect pair of reva flats! they are from saks and i cant seem to find them on any other site.. 

images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/378/8621/0437886219545/0437886219545R_180x240.jpg

they are absolutely adorable and i really want them!! so here's the deal: Im not in the US right now...Im a 5.5 and this size is on pre order and i cant wait that much for them to be shipped because my brother is going to bring them for me. Luckily for me I read here that for patent leather it is better to order a half size up. Is this right? should i order a size 6? please answer asap so i can order the shoes as fast as possible so i can get them next week! 
thanks!


----------



## cococola

@mgc1 oh my... i can see why you'd be so impatient. that color is tdf, and soooo classy in patent.

I'd go for the 6's, patent revas are very stiff and honestly, neither leather style stretches out much. The patents probably won't stretch at all. If you can, try some Revas on in person to find out what size is comfortable for you, as the elastic can really bite your ankles with patent if you go too small.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I HATE patent Revas.  Every pair I had tore my feet up so I stopped buying them.  Leather, suede and pony hair is what I stick to and I have around 12 pairs.  HTH!

I agree with *cococola* patent does NOT stretch.  Ouchie!  ush:


----------



## OneShinyface

I have two pair in patent and am very reluctant to try leather Revas. I bought my regular size the first time - 8 - then after reading this thread, I bought them in an 8.5. I'm convinced that my heels just don't like the elastic.


----------



## Belladiva79

I have a couple of Tory Burch flats and they all slip out! If I choose a size lower it will be too tight. Does anyone use anything to prevent the heel slippage? I saw foot petals has heavenly heelz and the strappy strips that seem to fix the problem, anyone use them??


----------



## GirlieShoppe

harlem_cutie said:


> in most Revas you should go half size up since they are cut on the smaller side because they are supposed to stretch. If your feet are narrower you can keep your normal size.



I wish I had known this before I bought my first pair. I bought a 7.5 (my normal size) but they are too tight.


----------



## Belladiva79

belladiva79 said:


> i have a couple of tory burch flats and they all slip out! If i choose a size lower it will be too tight. Does anyone use anything to prevent the heel slippage? I saw foot petals has heavenly heelz and the strappy strips that seem to fix the problem, anyone use them??


 

bump!


----------



## fifikiki

hi anyone ever bought a kids size reva flat? I have a size 4 wide feet, can i wear kids size 3? thank you all!


----------



## XCCX

Hello 

I want to purchase a pair online and this is my first time. I usually wear 39 EUR, my question is what is the equivilant in US sizes? in thier website they have italy and france but no EUR sizing. and which is safer regarding tory flats, sizing up or down?

TIA


----------



## fumi

EUR 39 usually converts to US 9. I'm a US 7/EUR 37 in flats, and I wear my Reva flats true to size.


----------



## linhhhuynh

IMO EUR sizes are sometimes tighter than US sizes. if you are a wide/big 39, i'd go w/ US 9. if you're a thinner/smaller 39, 8-8 1/2 should be okay also


----------



## XCCX

Hi all, does anyone have the reva flats in the snake embossed leather? does it stretch like regulat leather? and did find them TTS? TIA!


----------



## Dukeprincess

xactreality said:


> Hi all, does anyone have the reva flats in the snake embossed leather? does it stretch like regulat leather? and did find them TTS? TIA!



I don't have the embossed snake, but all of my Revas are TTS.  And they did stretch just like regular leather.


----------



## goldenkuma06

My reva flats are the regular leather black ones with the silver emblem. I usually wear a 6, but the smallest they had at the time was a 7. I had been looking for these for a while and didn't want to pass them up. The SA also told me that getting them a little bigger was better. Since they have the elastic in the back, the 7s fit, although a 6.5 would have been better. I have had elevator conversations with random people where they told me that they did not find these shoes conformtable. I think going up a 1/2 size is necessary or else it is too tight in the front.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I want the classic leather revas. I'm a size 7 so I hope they're TTS for me.


----------



## SamanthaMarie83

So is it safe to say you should size up in Reva's if you have a wide foot?  I am usually a 10, should a go for a 10.5?


----------



## Elizabethd1012

I would go up a size. I'm usually a 6.5 and I have them in a 7 and they fit perfect


----------



## SamanthaMarie83

Elizabethd1012 said:


> I would go up a size. I'm usually a 6.5 and I have them in a 7 and they fit perfect


 
Thanks! I am ordering my first pair, ever


----------



## bubbleloba

Revas run TTS for me.  I'm a 6/36 and size 6 Revas work for me.


----------



## BagLuver

How about the flannel ones? I know the soft leather generally run tts because they stretch, but I wasn't sure if I should go up 1/2 size for the flannel? Or get my true size? TIA!


----------



## Elizabethd1012

^ I wonder the same because I just ordered the flannel ones.  I have the leather ones in a 7 but I ordered the same size for the flannel ones.


----------



## BagLuver

Elizabethd1012 said:


> ^ I wonder the same because I just ordered the flannel ones.  I have the leather ones in a 7 but I ordered the same size for the flannel ones.



Yeah, I ordered a 7.5 (my usual size), but I'm wondering if I should order an 8.


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

I went up a size with mine.


----------



## BagLuver

Thanks! I went ahead and ordered an 8 too so I can try them both on.


----------



## karlaj

hello !i tried the reva flats with leather medallion  in size 8.i usually wera size 8.my left foot is a little smaller than th right.so the right foot was not completely ok(a little loose on the back) and the left looked a bit weird! i tried size 7 .it looked fine but i was standing.i didn't walk!they didn't have size 7.5.i will buy them from internet.what size should i order? i am thinking 7.5 but then i reconsider it because i haven't tried it! pleeeeease help me!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I have no arch which makes me feet wide and my Revas fit TTS


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

karlaj said:


> hello !i tried the reva flats with leather medallion in size 8.i usually wera size 8.my left foot is a little smaller than th right.so the right foot was not completely ok(a little loose on the back) and the left looked a bit weird! i tried size 7 .it looked fine but i was standing.i didn't walk!they didn't have size 7.5.i will buy them from internet.what size should i order? i am thinking 7.5 but then i reconsider it because i haven't tried it! pleeeeease help me!


 

If the shoe fits to loose in the back try a heel grip.


----------



## karlaj

i think heel grip is for not slipping not for "filling'the shoe!thank you though for your answer!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

karlaj said:


> i think heel grip is for not slipping not for "filling'the shoe!thank you though for your answer!


 
The ones I get are padded so they do both for me


----------



## karlaj

can you tell me which ones you have so that i buy the same?thanks you for your help!


----------



## Elizabethd1012

I got my flannel revas and they run the same as the leather ones.  I am soo in love!!  And I love how Tory Burch packages their items!!  Love it.  Check it out!  I had never purchased anything directly from Tory I usually buy from Nordies or Bloomies.


----------



## iygnit

I am thinking of getting the patent black ones but I'm really confused with the size! The Shopbop and Net-a-porter website says its true to size but Nordstrom recommends going a size up! Problem is I could only try the leather version (patent is not available here) and I can wear a size 6 just fine. 

Should I go half a size up? Please help! I had my eye on this pair for ages!


----------



## suemb

^ Those look great on you.  I just ordered a pair (my usual Reva size), so hopefully will fit nicely.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^I would, the patent killed my feet though, but many women love it.


----------



## alice87

xactreality said:


> Hello
> 
> I want to purchase a pair online and this is my first time. I usually wear 39 EUR, my question is what is the equivilant in US sizes? in thier website they have italy and france but no EUR sizing. and which is safer regarding tory flats, sizing up or down?
> 
> TIA



It is usually 9. But could be 8.5 or 9.5.
Reva is pretty true to size, may be like a quarter size smaller (for me personally). I would probably recommend starting with 9 anyway.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Dukeprincess said:


> I don't have the embossed snake, but all of my Revas are TTS.  And they did stretch just like regular leather.



I have two "exotic" leathers: stingray and the shiny karung ones and they stretched a little.  Definitely less than my calfskins but more than my patent leather ones.  They are TTS.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bump!

Question...I just got the black leather revas with the silver logo and I got to say it's pretty uncomfortable.  I even went a size up too.  Do I need to break them in?  How?  I never had this problem with my pewter ones.  Does anyone have this problem??


----------



## haygirlhay

I think you should give them a week of full wear. The napa leather seems to take the longest to stretch in my opinion. The easiest is the tumbled leather.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

haygirlhay said:


> I think you should give them a week of full wear. The napa leather seems to take the longest to stretch in my opinion. The easiest is the tumbled leather.


 
Thanks!!


----------



## pinkbalenciaga

I go 1 size up! It makes my feet look a little bigger but at least it's more comfortable!


----------



## Bond7Girl

If I wear 6.5 in regular Revas and Eddies, should I go 6 or 7 for the jelly Revas? 

I don't think they made them in half-sizes...


----------



## suemb

haygirlhay said:


> I think you should give them a week of full wear. The napa leather seems to take the longest to stretch in my opinion. The easiest is the tumbled leather.


 
I just ordered some Revas in tumbled leather from the shopbop sale, but went up a half size from my usual regular calfskin leather Revas since they didn't have my usual size in the tumbled leather.  Does tumbled leather stretch a lot more than the calfskin?  If so, I guess I may have to return them ...


----------



## punksjunk

help! i'm an in-betweener (5.5-6) and am trying to decide which revas to keep (my 1st pair!).

http://www.shopbop.com/reva-flat-to...3.htm?fm=search-shopbysize-chosen#reviewsArea
in a size 6 fit well, but are ever so slightly loose - if they are to stretch, they may become loose?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dreva%26_requestid%3D1054
in a size 5.5 fit snugly but are not uncomfortable or anything. if they stretch, they will fit nicely. 

which do i keep?? they're both versatile and gorgeous so i'm not too hung over on the styles..


----------



## luvmy3girls

do the leopard reva flats run smaller than the leather ones? thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

bump...does anyone have these that can help ^^


----------



## HeartMyMJs

luvmy3girls said:


> bump...does anyone have these that can help ^^


 
Hi!  My mom has a pair and she says it's pretty TTS but she wished she got a half size bigger.  HTH!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^thanks


----------



## HeartMyMJs

^^Sure!!!


----------



## Pursecake

i bought a pair of patent black revas two days ago and i found that i went up to .5 size.. i'm usually 7.5 but i got them in 8


----------



## 59th_street

Please help! Tory Burch isn't sold in my country and I'm considering purchasing a pair online. My European size is around 41.5, so usually size 41 fits me just barely but 42 is often too big. I measured my right foot (the bigger one) and it was about 26 centimeters exact in length.

I looked at the size charts in the Tory Burch website and considering that I want to have at least some extra room in the front I should probably get a size 10? Or should I go for 10.5 just in case? I reckon 11 would be a bit too big.

Please help! I love Revas and I want to buy a pair that fits perfectly.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I'm a true 7 and tried a 7.5 after I've heard to size up. They were too big plus when they stretch out...so I stuck with the 7. Fits perfect. These were the classic Revas.


----------



## dizzy lizzy

I am a size 10.5B so I ordered this size - it was okay but the heel part was not fully filled thus it was protruding...

I guess the sizing will be similar to coach flats because i am a size 10 in Coach


----------



## kittykittycatcat

59th_street said:


> Please help! Tory Burch isn't sold in my country and I'm considering purchasing a pair online. My European size is around 41.5, so usually size 41 fits me just barely but 42 is often too big. I measured my right foot (the bigger one) and it was about 26 centimeters exact in length.
> 
> I looked at the size charts in the Tory Burch website and considering that I want to have at least some extra room in the front I should probably get a size 10? Or should I go for 10.5 just in case? I reckon 11 would be a bit too big.
> 
> Please help! I love Revas and I want to buy a pair that fits perfectly.


i wouldn't get a 10

my european size is 40 (40.5 in high end shoes) and i wear a 9.5 in the revas


----------



## chancy

Hi! I was wondering if anyone could help. Im looking to buy the classic reva's in black leather with silver logo. I usually wear a 7.5 and have slightly wide feet but I fit a 7.5 in marc by marc jacobs shoes so I was wondering if i should also get a 7.5 in the reva's? anyone with both tb and mbmj shoes that can chime in?

Thanks !


----------



## Snowqueen!

I have a narrowish size 8 foot and sized up to an 8.5 in my second pair of black revas.  My first pair was an 8, and although they were wearable, they hurt my heels after a few hours.  The larger pair is really comfortable so I would suggest sizing up.


----------



## sansandy

I'm a EU38 and wear 7.5 in leather Reva and it's TTS for me. I believe they will be more comfortable when they're stretched a bit.


----------



## Gatsby

I just bought two pairs of the patent Revas and had to size up to a 9.  I think the regular leather are TTS and the patent needs to go up a half size.


----------



## luckycharms

Hi, I don't want to open another thread about my dilemma so I would like to ask help from all of you if you could I would truly appreciate.
I have been meaning to order this Tory Burch Nappa Leather Reva Ballet Flats but I am undecided which size to choose after reading some of the comments on shopbop about ordering half size up bec. it's a pretty tight flats.
My shoe size is normally 24, 37.5 and I think 7.5 in the US. I am debating whether or not to order my usual size which is 7.5 or get the size 8 half size bigger. Can anyone pls. help me out.I would love to own a pair and I would be ordering all the way from Japan. 


P.S. I bought Chanel Ballerines flats before and my size is 37.5 with Chanel shoes.Just in case the leather and the tightness is different for some people who owns the same shoes.thank you.


----------



## luckycharms

bump help


----------



## Dbananas

I just bought a pair of the classic black ones with the gold symbol from the Tory Burch store and I wore it out once and almost died. They cut off my feet's circulation like crazy! I thought it just needed to loosen up so I wore it out again and now it doesn't even stay on. Wth? What do I do...? Should I just sell them on ebay?


----------



## luckycharms

Dbananas said:


> I just bought a pair of the classic black ones with the gold symbol from the Tory Burch store and I wore it out once and almost died. They cut off my feet's circulation like crazy! I thought it just needed to loosen up so I wore it out again and now it doesn't even stay on. Wth? What do I do...? Should I just sell them on ebay?



Did you fit it inside the store before purchasing and did you go with your usual size ?
From what I read from the reviews, it snugs fit at first but will eventually stretch out as you use it. I just ordered my first TB Nappa Reva flats last night and I can't wait to receive it. I will update you when I receive my item


----------



## LABAG

I have 4 pairs of revas-all my regular size 91/2-perfect fit.I just bought some patent black eddies, in 91/2 and had to return them for  10-I havent received them yet-but at 80.00 sale, reg,178.00 I had to try the larger size. I love patent-looks dressy and casual, and I do like the plain front-no medallion-much like Chanel, Vera Wang-but of course much cheaper!!
Ps. My friend bought her regular size and they hurt her, right were the medallion is-I guess I should add-I can wear a 9 or 91/2, and did take the 1/2 size up. Good Luck!!


----------



## luckycharms

Thanks @LAbag .. Honestly, I was confused bec. I bought the flats at Shopbop and the size chart says I am size 7.5 on US sizes. My size is 24 here in Japan and it should be size 7 in the US right ? I'm size 37.5 on Eur sizes too. 
Anyhow, I got the size 7.5 bec. the Live chat assistance advised me to go with my regular size bec. she said it would eventually stretch out and that it is just snug fit at first. I am hoping and keeping my fingers crossed that the shoe would fit me.


----------



## Dbananas

luckycharms said:


> Did you fit it inside the store before purchasing and did you go with your usual size ?
> From what I read from the reviews, it snugs fit at first but will eventually stretch out as you use it. I just ordered my first TB Nappa Reva flats last night and I can't wait to receive it. I will update you when I receive my item



I tried them on in the store and walked around in them and they seemed rather comfortable, so I don't know what went wrong...


----------



## chancy

chancy said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone could help. Im looking to buy the classic reva's in black leather with silver logo. I usually wear a 7.5 and have slightly wide feet but I fit a 7.5 in marc by marc jacobs shoes so I was wondering if i should also get a 7.5 in the reva's? anyone with both tb and mbmj shoes that can chime in?
> 
> Thanks !



Just an update in case anyone is interested, I tried on 7.5 at holts and they were a bit snug but i tried the 8's and they were way too big- they slipped off right when i took a step! So, I ordered 7.5's online and I just received them today. Happy to say that they fit perfectly! Though they do seem a little looser than what I tried on at Holts!


----------



## devoted7

luckycharms said:


> Thanks @LAbag .. Honestly, I was confused bec. I bought the flats at Shopbop and the size chart says I am size 7.5 on US sizes. My size is 24 here in Japan and it should be size 7 in the US right ? I'm size 37.5 on Eur sizes too.
> Anyhow, I got the size 7.5 bec. the Live chat assistance advised me to go with my regular size bec. she said it would eventually stretch out and that it is just snug fit at first. I am hoping and keeping my fingers crossed that the shoe would fit me.



you made the right choice by getting your regular size. about a year ago, i was in the same situation as you. i ordered my regular size, it was a little snug, i got blisters but after wearing it about 5x, they eventually broke in. they're kinda big on me now, but not so much where my heel is sliding out. if the flats never had the back scrunch, i would probably be walking out of the flats. now they're so comfortable where i could wear them for 12 hours straight and get no blisters at all.


----------



## ninag7171

I just bought my first pair of TB yesterday.  I'm normally a US6 and the classic rev flats US6 fits perfectly.  
I have also tried on the patent ones, I feel that I would go up .5 to 6.5 as the patent material is so much harder and very tough on my feet.  I didn't end up buying the patent as I'm afraid to kill my feet for however long it will take to wear those in.


----------



## fashion16

Considering buying a pair of TB Revas. I wear a 7.5 in all heels but I am usually an 8 in flats. Should I get a 7.5 or 8?


----------



## luckycharms

fashion16 said:


> Considering buying a pair of TB Revas. I wear a 7.5 in all heels but I am usually an 8 in flats. Should I get a 7.5 or 8?




If you are normally 7.5 I would recommend for you to get half size up. I'm usually a 7 and I bought the 7.5.. just perfect size !!!


----------



## sinyard

Question for you ladies!  Last year I had a 9 in the Snake Print and they KILLED my feet.  Wore them for two weeks, socks, stretched them out etc and they were too painful on my pinky toes and heels.  So, I've since ordered a tumled leather pair and a black nappa leather pair in a 9.5.  I just got both and wore the Nappa leather 3 times so far. No rubbing anywhere (maybe a liitle on the outside of pinky toe, but it's very minor) they feel great. Only issue is, I feel like the heel is going to slip off my foot but it NEVER does. There is some bunching and I was afraid it looks silly?  Or, is it suppose to bunch a little?  

Do you think I should get a 9 in the Nappa or keep the 9.5 and just buy a Foot Petals heel insert?  I have to do mail order which is annoying so I would prefer to see what you ladies suggest first!

Thank you!


----------



## sinyard

update...they are now falling off my feet in the back!

should i put something in them or get a 9?????


----------



## harlem_cutie

leather Revas stretch so you should definitely get a 9. Heel grips will only go so far.


----------



## sinyard

harlem_cutie said:


> leather Revas stretch so you should definitely get a 9. Heel grips will only go so far.


 
Thank you! I agree. I just ordered a 9 in the black reva with silver logo.  I think it will be a little painful but should stretch after wear like the 9.5 did.  I haven't worn my tumbled leather revas out of the house yet, but walking around in the house I can I will have the same issue . When I tried them on at the boutique the 9 in both black and royal tan felt snug . I should have given them a chance I guess.  Darn it!  Thank you so much !


----------



## Iluvbags

harlem_cutie said:


> leather Revas stretch so you should definitely get a 9. Heel grips will only go so far.


 

Hmm...  how long of pain does one have to endure before they stretch out?  I just purchased som classic leather ones in a half size up and they fit perfectly.  The one in my size fit snug and I didnt want to kill my feet or risk creating calluses on my toes.

Just wondering how long the classic leather ones take to break in.  I definitely wear a larger size in the more stiff ones like the patent flats but I didnt really think about what if the classic leather style stretches later....


----------



## Iluvbags

sinyard said:


> update...they are now falling off my feet in the back!
> 
> should i put something in them or get a 9?????


 
So your tumbled leather ones went from feeling comfy to falling off after wearing them 3 times?  Did you wear them for a full day each time or just for a little while?  Just wondering how long they take to break in


----------



## sinyard

Yes, I wore them around the house the first day and they were snug at pinky toe area but loosened up.  So, I was like these are perfect. Then, I wore them out day two and I felt like the heel was loosening up.  Day three I wore them for a few hours and then the heels totally fell off when I was walking.  The sides and top are still fine
Its just the heel area.  There is also about 3/4 of a thumb space in the back from the suefe lining to the back of my heel. It now looks silly.  I reordered all 9's, will deal with pain until stretched out.  So, nappa, tumbled and my leopard calfhair all stretched out rather quickly.


----------



## Iluvbags

sinyard said:


> Yes, I wore them around the house the first day and they were snug at pinky toe area but loosened up. So, I was like these are perfect. Then, I wore them out day two and I felt like the heel was loosening up. Day three I wore them for a few hours and then the heels totally fell off when I was walking. The sides and top are still fine
> Its just the heel area. There is also about 3/4 of a thumb space in the back from the suefe lining to the back of my heel. It now looks silly. I reordered all 9's, will deal with pain until stretched out. So, nappa, tumbled and my leopard calfhair all stretched out rather quickly.


 
Thanks, this is good to know


----------



## harlem_cutie

Iluvbags said:


> Hmm... how long of pain does one have to endure before they stretch out? I just purchased som classic leather ones in a half size up and they fit perfectly. The one in my size fit snug and I didnt want to kill my feet or risk creating calluses on my toes.
> 
> Just wondering how long the classic leather ones take to break in. I definitely wear a larger size in the more stiff ones like the patent flats but I didnt really think about what if the classic leather style stretches later....


 
mine only took about two days. You can always try walking around the house wearing socks with the shoes. All of my tumbled and vegetable leather Revas stretched at least half a size (20+ pairs) but patent leather doesn't stretch at all on me.


----------



## Iluvbags

harlem_cutie said:


> mine only took about two days. You can always try walking around the house wearing socks with the shoes. All of my tumbled and vegetable leather Revas stretched at least half a size (20+ pairs) but patent leather doesn't stretch at all on me.


 
Thanks so much that is so good to know about the performance of the different kinds


----------



## Iluvbags

~Fabulousity~ said:


> If the shoe fits to loose in the back try a heel grip.


 
I was thinking the same thing.  Wouldnt it be more comfty to go half a size up and wear a heel grip (if need be) rather than go true to size and risk too tight of a fit?


----------



## gottabagit

I usually wear 9. My feet are on the thin, long side. I tried on both 9 & 9.5 and they felt very similar in the store so I went with the 9.5. The are breaking in nicely and are quite comfortable.


----------



## ayen

Thats a US 9. I wear my reva true to size  It gets stretched out in time. happy shopping!


----------



## sportgal49

Hi all! A little advice please.

As a broke graduate student who has desperately wanted a pair of revas, I finally got some off of ebay (from a reputable seller). They came in today and now I'm worried I got the wrong size. I'm normally a size 8, but because of some reviews I read, I bought an 8.5. It fits a little snug around the toes, but seems too long. I'm worried that a) it looks strange and b) if it stretches too much it will be too big. 

I attached some pictures below. (Please ignore the messy piles of clothes in the background!)

I'm not sure if I should just keep these or if I should go through the hassle of reselling them on ebay and then buying another pair in a size 8. I'm also worried that the 8 might be too small, since the 8.5 is already snug around the toes. Any advice would be great. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## ahs483

sportgal49 said:


> Hi all! A little advice please.
> 
> As a broke graduate student who has desperately wanted a pair of revas, I finally got some off of ebay (from a reputable seller). They came in today and now I'm worried I got the wrong size. I'm normally a size 8, but because of some reviews I read, I bought an 8.5. It fits a little snug around the toes, but seems too long. I'm worried that a) it looks strange and b) if it stretches too much it will be too big.
> 
> I attached some pictures below. (Please ignore the messy piles of clothes in the background!)
> 
> I'm not sure if I should just keep these or if I should go through the hassle of reselling them on ebay and then buying another pair in a size 8. I'm also worried that the 8 might be too small, since the 8.5 is already snug around the toes. Any advice would be great.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I ordered a pair of revas. Got the 7, they felt too tight. Got the 7.5, and I wore them once, but they fit like yours do and I thought I just looked ridiculous!! I ended up returning both pairs and got some Tory Burch's that didn't have the elastic around the back. I would return the ones you got, I think they look odd in the back


----------



## Torybri

sportgal49 said:


> Hi all! A little advice please.
> 
> As a broke graduate student who has desperately wanted a pair of revas, I finally got some off of ebay (from a reputable seller). They came in today and now I'm worried I got the wrong size. I'm normally a size 8, but because of some reviews I read, I bought an 8.5. It fits a little snug around the toes, but seems too long. I'm worried that a) it looks strange and b) if it stretches too much it will be too big.
> 
> I attached some pictures below. (Please ignore the messy piles of clothes in the background!)
> 
> I'm not sure if I should just keep these or if I should go through the hassle of reselling them on ebay and then buying another pair in a size 8. I'm also worried that the 8 might be too small, since the 8.5 is already snug around the toes. Any advice would be great.
> 
> Thanks so much!


I'm new at buying/wearing TB Reva flats but from what little I know you might want to get the smaller size.  I bought the black patent Reva a half size larger and I'm glad I did.  These beauties still kill my feet after 2 weeks of wearing them.  I also bought the classic black/gold but didn't go up the half size and they are perfect.  The TB sales girl said "get the right length and the wide will adjust to your foot"


----------



## ayen

Hi! i have several pairs of reva and eddie flats. The reva fit is true to size, looking at your pics it looks quite big on your feet. these shoes esp the napa leather in black and gold stretches in time and molds to your feet. i suggest that you buy directly at Tory Burch boutiques and online sites so its easy for you to return stuffs and get an exchange right away


----------



## SweetCherries

Just bought my first pr. of black Reva last week in size 7.5 which is my regular size. I also have a pr. of Selma mid-heel pump in size 7.5. The reva fits snug around my toes even after trying to break into them by wearing at home for a few hours yesterday, my baby toes hurt. So I went to exchange them for size 8 today which is a perfect fit.


----------



## valdarlingmd

i'm a huge reva fan and since i started feeding my addiction, always got it at half a size bigger. i'm usually a size 8, and i get revas sized at 8.5. i admit that initially i felt it looked a little odd, since there seemed to be that small space from where the elastic hugs the ankle to that area down to my heels, but after over a year of wearing my distressed leather revas in gold just everywhere, i swear that they are one of the most comfortable pair of flats i've worn and i've stuck to getting the same size for my subsequent reva purchases. a couple of months back, i purchased a pair of black suede revas in my usual size 8 (because they were a steal for $69 at the tory burch outlet and was the only size left!). it fit snuggly, though i felt it was too...exact and i felt that my feet didn't really have any room to breathe. so if i know i'm going to be doing a LOT of walking for the day and i want to wear flats, i put on a pair of my 8.5 revas.


----------



## stardog

I just buy them true to size because I have a narrow foot and don't have the pinching problem. I would stick true to size because then you stretch them and you are going to come out of them. For the person above, they do look big go ahead and resell on ebay. I recommend buying them from Nordstrom (best return policy) or buy some Caroline ballet flats those are true to size and very cute and comfortable.


----------



## pennylucy

I just bought a pair of Revas in size 5 and at the store they were a bit tight but now they've stretched out to be comfortable width wise but the heel's a bit loose and scrunching a bit. It's too late to return them now, is there anyway to remedy a loose heel?


----------



## stardog

pennylucy said:


> I just bought a pair of Revas in size 5 and at the store they were a bit tight but now they've stretched out to be comfortable width wise but the heel's a bit loose and scrunching a bit. It's too late to return them now, is there anyway to remedy a loose heel?



What store did you buy them at? 

Also, what shoe size are you normally?


----------



## pennylucy

stardog said:


> What store did you buy them at?
> 
> Also, what shoe size are you normally?


 
I bought them at the Tory Burch store in Manila when I was on vacation a few weeks ago, but now I'm back in Canada.

I'm usually wear a 5 (although, I discovered a couple days ago I'm a 4.5 in Louboutins).


----------



## stardog

pennylucy said:


> I bought them at the Tory Burch store in Manila when I was on vacation a few weeks ago, but now I'm back in Canada.
> 
> I'm usually wear a 5 (although, I discovered a couple days ago I'm a 4.5 in Louboutins).



If you don't come out of them I wouldn't worry about them. I had the same problem, I wear a 5.5 and I thought the 5 were 2 tight and now the 5.5 are a little looser and there is a small scrunch but then the 5 looked like the elastic was going to bust. Plus I think that is part of the look a little scrunch is okay plus everyone sizes .5 up and I think they are true to size.


----------



## bellesandbeauxs

sportgal49 said:


> Hi all! A little advice please.
> 
> As a broke graduate student who has desperately wanted a pair of revas, I finally got some off of ebay (from a reputable seller). They came in today and now I'm worried I got the wrong size. I'm normally a size 8, but because of some reviews I read, I bought an 8.5. It fits a little snug around the toes, but seems too long. I'm worried that a) it looks strange and b) if it stretches too much it will be too big.
> 
> I attached some pictures below. (Please ignore the messy piles of clothes in the background!)
> 
> I'm not sure if I should just keep these or if I should go through the hassle of reselling them on ebay and then buying another pair in a size 8. I'm also worried that the 8 might be too small, since the 8.5 is already snug around the toes. Any advice would be great.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Sportsgal...I'm not sure if you already resold these, but I thought I would share a little tip on making them look better if you still have them.  Normally I'm a 7.5 in heels and an 8 in flats (not sure why??), so when I bought my Revas, the sales girl at the boutique told me to get the 8.5.  BIG MISTAKE.  They ended up stretching and looking just like yours in the back.  I tried inserts, which helped, but then they were too tight.  I took the inserts out and fixed the back problem by buying those little (but kind of thick) Dr. Scholl's heel grips (the grey ones that you actually stick on the back part of the heel and not the bottom).  Since they're rigid, it keeps the shoe from folding down in the back while wearing it, and it grips your heel.  They look so much better! Hope this helps you or anyone else who might have accidentally bought their Revas too big.

I'm planning on purchasing the Tumbled leather Revas in Bleach and Royal Tan pretty soon...what size do you guys think I should get since I had the sizing dilemma before??


----------



## stardog

With the tan tumbled reva I had to size down, half size  but I have a narrow foot and I don't have to worry about a break in period. I would buy true to size 8 if that's what you wear in flats.


----------



## devoted7

I had Posted in another thread....
I have really wide feet (about 4' width). it took me a couple weeks to break them in, the more and more I wear them, they get better....I did size up 1/2 a size, which is a huge mistake for me. My reva's stretched out so much that they're too big on me now. My heels sometimes flop out of them. They look huge on my feet now! I also notice that the elastic irritates and sometimes inflames my skin! I bought a new pair of reva's TTS and they are a lot better!


----------



## QTbebe

Its true to size, don't size down the elastic is really strong.


----------



## bellesandbeauxs

Should I buy my next pair of Revas in a 7.5?? 7.5 is my normal size, but sometimes in flats I size up.  I'm ordering online from bloomies probably (I have a 10%), and I don't want to have to hassle with a return! There's only one boutique (non-TB, they just sell her stuff along with Rebecca Minkoff and some other designers) in my town that sells Tory...would it be totally rude to go in there and try on the flats but not buy them? Or even plan on it? lol


----------



## chloe.elizabeth

Hi everyone!

I bought the Tory Burch Reva flats in regular black leather with the silver medallion a couple of months ago! Now that the weather is nicer I'm starting to wear them outside and my feet hurt quite a bit after wearing them out for a few hours, the sides of my feet, like my pinky toe hurt!

*Do these stretch out*? *And, if so, how much*? I bought them in 9.5 and I usually am a 9.5 in all shoes/brands/boots etc.  I'm so worried I bought the wrong size but they fit so well when I tried them in the store 

Please any advice would be great..


----------



## Torybri

chloe.elizabeth said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I bought the Tory Burch Reva flats in regular black leather with the silver medallion a couple of months ago! Now that the weather is nicer I'm starting to wear them outside and my feet hurt quite a bit after wearing them out for a few hours, the sides of my feet, like my pinky toe hurt!
> 
> *Do these stretch out*? *And, if so, how much*? I bought them in 9.5 and I usually am a 9.5 in all shoes/brands/boots etc.  I'm so worried I bought the wrong size but they fit so well when I tried them in the store
> 
> Please any advice would be great..


Reva flats are very often like that.  Comfy in the store and painful on the street.(Until they are broken in)   Both my classic black with gold and classic black with silver Revas hurt my right foot above my big toe and both pinky toes were worn raw.  My trick was to wear them with thick sports sock (or even 2 pairs of sock) around the house for a few days.  That did the trick for me and now they are comfy with no pinching or rubbing.

Glad to hear it's flats weather in TO.  I'm heading there this weekend.


----------



## chloe.elizabeth

Torybri said:


> Reva flats are very often like that.  Comfy in the store and painful on the street.(Until they are broken in)   Both my classic black with gold and classic black with silver Revas hurt my right foot above my big toe and both pinky toes were worn raw.  My trick was to wear them with thick sports sock (or even 2 pairs of sock) around the house for a few days.  That did the trick for me and now they are comfy with no pinching or rubbing.
> 
> Glad to hear it's flats weather in TO.  I'm heading there this weekend.



Thanks so much for the response! Yes, the weather here in the GTA is gorgeous! You'll enjoy yourself


----------



## Torybri

chloe.elizabeth said:


> Thanks so much for the response! Yes, the weather here in the GTA is gorgeous! You'll enjoy yourself


Thanks, I'm going to be there for 6 weeks.  Good luck with the breaking in process of your Reva flats


----------



## specme

Hi. I'm new to the Tory Burch thread ( visiting from Louis Vuitton ) ! 
I have a pair of leopard Reva's that are soft and comfy butmimtried on a pair of leather Reva's and they weren't as comfy , is that normal? Will the leather soften and be as comfy and the leopard ones ?
Thanks !


----------



## avant_rock

Can someone help me with tory burch sizes? I am moving to USA from UK and I saw a pair of tory burch shoes on sale online so I'd like to purchase it and send to my USA address since I don't want to deal with moving more stuff. I usually wear UK size 3, and Europe size 36, but Christian Louboutin in 35.5
I am not sure what my USA size is, when I look at Tory Burch website the conversion charts say I'm an USA size 6 which matches UK size 3 and Europe size 36. However, all other websites I've been to says I'm a USA size 5.
Can someone guide me with USA sizes please? Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

^^^ based on your Louboutin sizing you are a size 5 in Tory Burch. I would get kids sizes though since the 5 may be a tad big for you if you get in them non-patent leather as they do stretch. For reference, I am a 41.5 in most Louboutins but a 9.5 in TB.


----------



## avant_rock

harlem_cutie said:


> ^^^ based on your Louboutin sizing you are a size 5 in Tory Burch. I would get kids sizes though since the 5 may be a tad big for you if you get in them non-patent leather as they do stretch. For reference, I am a 41.5 in most Louboutins but a 9.5 in TB.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Ice latte

Hi all! I have classic black reva with gold metal logo in US10. think it will be more comfy in 10.5, because when wear it long elastic band hurts my heel. 
but not sure, will 10.5 still fits narrow feet? I don't want te receive wide flats. I love revas that it's perfect for long narrow feet. 

now I want to buy revas with leather logo. should i take the same size as revas with metal logo? does if fits tts? leather seems to be more thick, it it true? does it snug?


----------



## jaemka

Hello! I desperately need your help! I'm planning on buying the Reva Flats in patent leather Tan. I've never had Tory's before and the size is really troubling me! My normal size is EU37/UK4 so I guess its US7. My foot is 23,5 cm long and it's quite narrow so it shouldn't be a problem. I heard the patent leather is a bit tighter than the other leather types. So should I order a 7 or 7,5? I'm ordering from Shopbop to EU country so I won't be able to return them without paying heaps so I wish the sizing would go right straight away. I don't want them end up too big from the back so if their a bit tight at first but loosen up while using them it would be great! But if they are too tight and still kill my feet after use is not good either..

Does anyone here have patent leather Tory's in either 7 or 7,5? Could you please measure the shoe's inside lenght and your feet lenght while standing on the floor? That would help me a lot! 

Thank you very much!


----------



## alley285

jaemka said:


> Hello! I desperately need your help! I'm planning on buying the Reva Flats in patent leather Tan. I've never had Tory's before and the size is really troubling me! My normal size is EU37/UK4 so I guess its US7. My foot is 23,5 cm long and it's quite narrow so it shouldn't be a problem. I heard the patent leather is a bit tighter than the other leather types. So should I order a 7 or 7,5? I'm ordering from Shopbop to EU country so I won't be able to return them without paying heaps so I wish the sizing would go right straight away. I don't want them end up too big from the back so if their a bit tight at first but loosen up while using them it would be great! But if they are too tight and still kill my feet after use is not good either..
> 
> Does anyone here have patent leather Tory's in either 7 or 7,5? Could you please measure the shoe's inside lenght and your feet lenght while standing on the floor? That would help me a lot!
> 
> Thank you very much!




Go for size 7! I normally wear size 7 (EU37) and ordered 7 and 7.5. 7.5 was way too big


----------



## jaemka

alley285 said:


> Go for size 7! I normally wear size 7 (EU37) and ordered 7 and 7.5. 7.5 was way too big


 
Thank you for this information!  So did you order the patent tan ones? I was wondering if you could still measure your foot and the inside lenght of the shoe? I know I'm neurotic about this but I want to be absolutely sure before ordering


----------



## alley285

jaemka said:


> Thank you for this information!  So did you order the patent tan ones? I was wondering if you could still measure your foot and the inside lenght of the shoe? I know I'm neurotic about this but I want to be absolutely sure before ordering



Yap I absolutely understand  my foot is like yours 23,5 cm long and the shoe is about 25 cms...
Yes I did  But also have a pair of the classic ones and of the python reva flats. They're all size 7.


----------



## jaemka

alley285 said:


> Yap I absolutely understand  my foot is like yours 23,5 cm long and the shoe is about 25 cms...
> Yes I did  But also have a pair of the classic ones and of the python reva flats. They're all size 7.



Thank you so so much!!  Now I can finally order the shoes yey!


----------



## Torybri

Ice latte said:


> Hi all! I have classic black reva with gold metal logo in US10. think it will be more comfy in 10.5, because when wear it long elastic band hurts my heel.
> but not sure, will 10.5 still fits narrow feet? I don't want te receive wide flats. I love revas that it's perfect for long narrow feet.
> 
> now I want to buy revas with leather logo. should i take the same size as revas with metal logo? does if fits tts? leather seems to be more thick, it it true? does it snug?



Ice Latte.  

I think if the width of your size 10 Revas is good the 10.5 should be about the same width just with the added length.  I have 5 pairs and all mine are 10.5 except my black patent Reva flats, they are size 11.  Both my Revas in the tumbled leather with leather logo are 10.5 and I still find it hard to believe but were easier to break in than my classic black and gold and classic black and silver ones.  The leather is thicker on the tumbled leather.


----------



## alley285

Wow, really nice collection


----------



## alley285

jaemka said:


> Thank you so so much!!  Now I can finally order the shoes yey!


  You're welcome! You'll love them


----------



## drowsy1

I went half a size down to get it right.


----------



## larasc17

i always buy half size bigger TB, true size killed my feet


----------



## larasc17

im normally a size 10, but i bought 10,5 when it comes to TB


----------



## Torybri

larasc17 said:


> im normally a size 10, but i bought 10,5 when it comes to TB


I'm the same.  Size 10 in most shoes but 10.5 in Tory Burch Reva and Eddis flats.  (except my black patent Revas - they are 11)


----------



## Ice latte

Torybri said:


> Ice Latte.
> 
> I think if the width of your size 10 Revas is good the 10.5 should be about the same width just with the added length.  I have 5 pairs and all mine are 10.5 except my black patent Reva flats, they are size 11.  Both my Revas in the tumbled leather with leather logo are 10.5 and I still find it hard to believe but were easier to break in than my classic black and gold and classic black and silver ones.  The leather is thicker on the tumbled leather.


Hi Torybri! sorry for late reply. Many thanks for your assistance! I've decided to  buy 10.5 size.


----------



## LittleMrs

I'm having a bit of trouble knowing what size to get in Revas. Living in a small college town means I have to buy online, and I'd like to order the correct size first, obviously! I wear a EU37, and I can wear both 6.5 and 7 in US sizes, depending on the shoe (but usually lean more towards a 6.5). TIA!


----------



## ilove9988

hi guys! may i know what is 8.5/7.5M printed on the flats? which is the US sizing up there?


----------



## glamourwithkate

I just received my Tory Burch Reva's in the mail today, I ordered the metallic gold in a 8.5. I ended up going to the store to try on a pair, because I was so confused as to what size I should get. I really recommend trying them on before you order them if you are able to. I wear between a 8 and a 9 depending on the shoe. In the regular leather, the 8.5 fit perfectly, but in the pebbled leather I needed a size 9. Even though they have the elasticized back, I still feel like they are pretty true to size. I would suggest getting a half size bigger than you would normally wear and that's even what the girl from Toryburch.com said. They are amazing shoes, high quality, very comfortable. I'm extremely satisfied with them.


----------



## Torybri

glamourwithkate said:


> I just received my Tory Burch Reva's in the mail today, I ordered the metallic gold in a 8.5. I ended up going to the store to try on a pair, because I was so confused as to what size I should get. I really recommend trying them on before you order them if you are able to. I wear between a 8 and a 9 depending on the shoe. In the regular leather, the 8.5 fit perfectly, but in the pebbled leather I needed a size 9. Even though they have the elasticized back, I still feel like they are pretty true to size. I would suggest getting a half size bigger than you would normally wear and that's even what the girl from Toryburch.com said. They are amazing shoes, high quality, very comfortable. I'm extremely satisfied with them.


Glad to hear you love your new Reva flats.  That is extremely good advice to all first time Reva buyers about trying them on in the store before ordering on-line.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## douceurdevivre

LittleMrs said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble knowing what size to get in Revas. Living in a small college town means I have to buy online, and I'd like to order the correct size first, obviously! I wear a EU37, and I can wear both 6.5 and 7 in US sizes, depending on the shoe (but usually lean more towards a 6.5). TIA!



Do your feet lean more towards a narrow or wide width? I bought 1/2 a size up from my regular size in the Revas because I have wide feet and getting my regular size (6.5) was way too tight in the front. However, after a year of wear, the flats have become really loose. I'd suggest you go true to size and then have the front stretched out for a bit more give and comfort


----------



## suzyh

I can't find a pic of the Revas from the back. I am concerned that the ruched back will look too casual for work or not look tailored. Can anyone advise on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kathryn27

Hi there! If my foot measures 23 cm and I'm typically between a 6 and 6.5, what do you ladies rec for the Revas? My heel is narrow, but the front of my foot is average width. Thanks!!


----------



## MJDaisy

kathryn27 said:


> Hi there! If my foot measures 23 cm and I'm typically between a 6 and 6.5, what do you ladies rec for the Revas? My heel is narrow, but the front of my foot is average width. Thanks!!



i wear anything from a 7.5-8.5....in revas I wear a 9!!! i would definitely size up.


----------



## cyndiii

I'm normally a size 5.5, however in Tory Burch flats, I went down a size to 5.  The 5.5 were too loose on me at the back.
I have a pair of classic black revas and a pair of caroline flats in blush.


----------



## Dwittell

I normally wear 7.0 and went up to 7.5 in the Revas and glad I did!  The elastic in the heel will really rub until broken in.  I have the Tumbled Leather flats in Pewter and they weren't bad to break in, but the black leather with silver medallion were a little more tricky.  The leather feels buttery, but actually rubbed me more around the front/top of the shoe.  I ended up wearing them around the house with socks for a week or so.  Okay, so I looked like a fool in the house...but now they're Perfect and I'm cute, cute in my Revas! lol


----------



## johnnyrocket144

I'm thinking about buying a pair of Tory Burch pumps (the 4-inch Marianne black leather pumps).

This will be my first pair of Tory Burch...Do they run true to size?  I am usually a size 8/38, with the exception of Casadei (8.5) and Manolo Blahnik (39).

It's not the end of the world if I choose the wrong size, because I can take them back, but I would prefer not to have to pay return shipping (or travel 1.5 hours to take them back to the store).

Thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

johnnyrocket144 said:


> I'm thinking about buying a pair of Tory Burch pumps (the 4-inch Marianne black leather pumps).
> 
> This will be my first pair of Tory Burch...Do they run true to size?  I am usually a size 8/38, with the exception of Casadei (8.5) and Manolo Blahnik (39).
> 
> It's not the end of the world if I choose the wrong size, because I can take them back, but I would prefer not to have to pay return shipping (or travel 1.5 hours to take them back to the store).
> 
> Thanks!



I haven't tried this size per se, but I am always my US size in TB pumps or wedges.  So if you are a 38, I think you should be fine with a 38.  However, someone who owns this shoe could also weigh in.


----------



## camelia5

Reva flats run true to size!


----------



## sleeepy

Hello! I'm thinking about getting a pair of the classic black/gold reva and have been doing a bit of research on what size to get. I normally size down for flats to 8.5 and 9 for everything else; my feet are on the wider side. Should I go with 8.5 or 9 for these babies? Any input is greatly appreciated!!  Thanks


----------



## camelia5

I think TB flats run pretty narrow and for that reason people with wide feet tend to size up. However, the classic tory burch reva flats have an elastic cinched heel back that is a little more roomy.


----------



## trikhey_03

I just got mine from shopbop and they fit true to size. Im a 6.5.


----------



## Gremlin

Hey guys 

Just wondering if anyone can help with sizing.

I have a pair of Tory Burch Reva flats and I'm not sure what size they are.

The sticker on the bottom says they are a 39 and I don't really trust any of the conversion sites because they all say different things. I am guessing that they are either a US 8 or 9 or 10 since that's what I normally am in shoes.

Can anyone who owns a pair in one of these sizes please measure the bottom of the shoe (on the rubber grip area) from heel to toe and let me know what it measures. 

Mine measure 9 and 3/4 inches OR just under 25cm.

I want to get another pair but I need to know what size I am first.

Thanks


----------



## CatherineAlexis

I am an 11 and their size 11 flats and they fit perfectly, meaning they are at least a 42. not sure if tha thelps, but it gives you a comparison to a giant foot like mine!


----------



## balimoon

Just got the reva metallic gold flats and yes they do hurt my bunions after a couple of hours of wearing them. But boy do they look cute


----------



## KayuuKathey

I had to sell my Tri color ones in a size 9 which I usually am because they hurt my feet afterawhile. Bought 9.5, which helps me now.

Though other 9s in other Tory shoes I have, fit me. LMAO.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Some of my Reva family. They all have insoles except for the purple pair. The red ones stain my feet like crazy. I wear a 9.5 in leather and 10 in patent leather.







 Volcano Red, Peacock Blue, Purple Reign, Navy Powder Suede


----------



## Torybri

harlem_cutie said:


> Some of my Reva family. They all have insoles except for the purple pair. The red ones stain my feet like crazy. I wear a 9.5 in leather and 10 in patent leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volcano Red, Peacock Blue, Purple Reign, Navy Powder Suede


WOW, nice colorful collection


----------



## pita16

I usually wear a 9 in shoes, and my feet are on the wider side. I tried the Revas in size 9, and they dug into my feet really bad so I took them back and got the 9.5. They are so much better! I have the classic Revas in black leather/gold TB logo, love them!


----------



## MAGJES

I normally wear a 7.5 in most shoes and found the *Revas* to be no exception. I have about 15 pairs and they are all 7.5.  I recently purchased Eddie flats and found that I wear a size 8 comfortably. 

One interesting Reva exception:  I ordered a 7.5 quilted grey flannel/brown toe tip/gold emblem Reva from Shopbop after Thanksgiving. Beautiful shoe but it was HUGE. If I were to exchange I'm sure it would have taken a 6 to fit me. I'm not sure if this particular pair were sized wrong in error.


----------



## laquidnunc

Im true 6 and i both have reva in 6 and 6.5. Wearing 6 for a day hurts my heel like hell while 6.5 hurt my toes. So sad, but revas are lovely to pass up.


----------



## MsBusyBee

I think I might have to get me a pair of these flats.


----------



## Jeansbeans

I find them to be true to size. However, they seem to be a bit narrow for people with wide feet.


----------



## mcguffis

I find them to run small, but that could be because I have wide feet. I got a 6.5 (which is my normal size) and even though they were tight when I bought them, I thought they would stretch. They stretched a little, but I should have got a 7.


----------



## Netty_M.

So I'm in the market for Revas and I would like some advice. I keep hearing that they hurt and pinch. Is this true? I don't want to spend $200 on flats that I can't hardly wear. Anywho, I buy size 7 in flats so I was wondering if I should also get the Revas in 7. Thanks!


----------



## laquidnunc

@Netty_M it actually depends on the size of your feet. I own four revas and the sizes also vary for reasons. First, depends on the material. (i think the materials used are the reason im sizing up) My flannel reva was somewhat tight and even if ive worn it for years. Flannel is 6.5. My classic reva has a buttery like *leather which after ive broke them in they are the most comfy pair in revas i own. Classic is 6 (im true 6) my last 2 pairs are tumbled leather which is slightly thicker than classic. I got them in two diff sizes. 6.5 and 6. I prefer wearing 6.5 at first cause they are comfy right out of the box but after ive broken in the 6 it wear it most than 6.5.*

My feet arent narrow or wide. i think they are of normal size. my mom however find reva painful because of her bunion. I would suggest to try them on and see if you guys are "solemates"*

Hth!


----------



## Netty_M.

Thanks for the info. I guess I have to get out and go try some on


----------



## YEANETT

All of mines are different sizes..some Revas are 7, 7.5 and even 8. My other styles are 7 and 7.5..you need to go out try them well.. Walk around a little with them HTH!


----------



## Netty_M.

laquidnunc said:


> @Netty_M it actually depends on the size of your feet. I own four revas and the sizes also vary for reasons. First, depends on the material. (i think the materials used are the reason im sizing up) My flannel reva was somewhat tight and even if ive worn it for years. Flannel is 6.5. My classic reva has a buttery like *leather which after ive broke them in they are the most comfy pair in revas i own. Classic is 6 (im true 6) my last 2 pairs are tumbled leather which is slightly thicker than classic. I got them in two diff sizes. 6.5 and 6. I prefer wearing 6.5 at first cause they are comfy right out of the box but after ive broken in the 6 it wear it most than 6.5.*
> 
> My feet arent narrow or wide. i think they are of normal size. my mom however find reva painful because of her bunion. I would suggest to try them on and see if you guys are "solemates"*
> 
> Hth!



Update: So I went to Nordstroms today  I tried on both the 7.5 and 7 in the classic revas. You're right they are buttery! Lol I tried on the 7 and they felt good. The sales guy also told me they do stretch. The 7.5 also felt good. Maybe just a tad bit bigger but considering the fact that they'll stretch I didn't want to be swimming in the 7.5 later. So I went with the 7  I wore them around the house all day and they felt pretty good. By tonight they were starting to hurt just a bit but that's probably normal. I'm going to wear them all day tomorrow to continue breaking them in so wish me luck, ladies! I love them so far.


----------



## kismetjam

thanks so much this has been very helpful!


----------



## laquidnunc

Netty_M. said:


> Update: So I went to Nordstroms today  I tried on both the 7.5 and 7 in the classic revas. You're right they are buttery! Lol I tried on the 7 and they felt good. The sales guy also told me they do stretch. The 7.5 also felt good. Maybe just a tad bit bigger but considering the fact that they'll stretch I didn't want to be swimming in the 7.5 later. So I went with the 7  I wore them around the house all day and they felt pretty good. By tonight they were starting to hurt just a bit but that's probably normal. I'm going to wear them all day tomorrow to continue breaking them in so wish me luck, ladies! I love them so far.




Good luck! Hope they wont hurt your feet that much!


----------



## MJconfessions

Netty_M. said:


> Update: So I went to Nordstroms today  I tried on both the 7.5 and 7 in the classic revas. You're right they are buttery! Lol I tried on the 7 and they felt good. The sales guy also told me they do stretch. The 7.5 also felt good. Maybe just a tad bit bigger but considering the fact that they'll stretch I didn't want to be swimming in the 7.5 later. So I went with the 7  I wore them around the house all day and they felt pretty good. By tonight they were starting to hurt just a bit but that's probably normal. I'm going to wear them all day tomorrow to continue breaking them in so wish me luck, ladies! I love them so far.


try walking around with socks on.. that breaks them in faster! i did that with my tumbled reva


----------



## _Sara_

Hi girls!
Any kind girl here has a Reva flats in sizing either 5, 5.5 or 6? I would be so grateful if anybody could help me with the sole sizing - lenght. I want them badly but they're not available nowhere near me, so I've decided to order them online (and hope not to make a big mistake, I've read they go pretty true to size, but still.. any help would be SO appreciated).


----------



## nikkig564

I normally wear a size 5 in most shoes and I went with a 5.5 in the leather revas. Size 5 fit but didn't feel as comfortable.


----------



## _Sara_

Thanks Nikkig! Is there any chance for you to measure the sole of the shoe? I would be so grateful


----------



## needloub

I hope this question makes sense, but is there a difference in sizing between the patent leather and the tumbled patent leather Reva's?


----------



## Netty_M.

A little up date: So I've had my revas for about a month. I can't wear them more than maybe 3 times a week and I can't wear them back to back on days because my feet will kill me. So I think my break in process is going much slower due to that. I'm thinking of taking them to my local shoe cobbler and getting them stretched. Has anyone done this before? I'm hoping this helps because I don't even want to think about returning them. I love them so much! Beauty is pain. LoL


----------



## Aerolite

So I have a pair of 8.5 and a pair of 9 Revas...I do believe they are true to size. I love the color of my 9s more than my 8.5 so I am wondering if anyone has a recommendation for shoe inserts? Or maybe some kind of spacer to put at the toes or heel to feel more snug (if they even exist)?

It seems like as I walk, the elastic rides down and I'm in constant fear of it falling off! LOL.


----------



## Netty_M.

I'm exchanging mine for an 8 tomorrow. Wish me luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAGJES

Netty_M. said:


> I'm exchanging mine for an 8 tomorrow. Wish me luck!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




You're exchanging shoes that you've been wearing already?  

Sorry but this does not sit well with me if this is the case. *You *bought the wrong size and had the choice to return them while they were still new and unused. It is not the store's fault and/or error that you chose to wear them on and off for 3 weeks. 

I apologize in advance if I am wrong and misread your posts.


----------



## Netty_M.

MAGJES said:


> You're exchanging shoes that you've been wearing already?
> 
> Sorry but this does not sit well with me if this is the case. *You *bought the wrong size and had the choice to return them while they were still new and unused. It is not the store's fault and/or error that you chose to wear them on and off for 3 weeks.
> 
> I apologize in advance if I am wrong and misread your posts.



They were still practically brand new.   And for the price I paid I think I have the right to exchange them if I need to.


----------



## MAGJES

Netty_M. said:


> They were still practically brand new.   And for the price I paid* I think I have the right to exchange them* if I need to.




You stated in an earlier post that you have owned them for over a month and wore them about 3 times a week.
Sorry, but I do not agree that you have the right to return them and do not understand this sense of entitlement.
....Sadly, I am aware that Nordstrom will probably take them back.

Carry on....


----------



## kitty butler

YEANETT said:


> All of mines are different sizes..some Revas are 7, 7.5 and even 8. My other styles are 7 and 7.5..you need to go out try them well.. Walk around a little with them HTH!
> 
> View attachment 2036269


great collection - i have to buy a half size up for a perfect fit xx


----------



## KellyCapone

Great advice!


----------



## aislinnh

I got mine on Thursday and they fit true to size... I'm a 9. It's probably because I have narrow feet.


----------



## ppl16

The revas run 1/2 size small because of the scrunchy back. My new black ones are a size 8.5 and I'm a true 8. My other TB flats (blanking on the name) are an 8 and don't have the scrunchy back.


----------



## avedashiva

Sorry to bump this old thread - I have the same problem as the previous poster except I am not sure if my shoes are a 7.5 or 8

If anyone who is either of these size please measure the rubber part from top to bottom to let me know what size it is so I can compare.

Unfortunately, I cannot get to a store right now to try different sizing on.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AminaSinmaz

Hi Im 9.5 wich is 40 to 40.5 European size but when it comes to the TB REVA it runs tight so I always get the 10.Voila


----------



## mlr88

Can someone please help me with this, I purchase this shoes on ebay im 8.5 usa and these are suppose to be 8.5 (I have tb flats in 8.5 and fit perfectly) but these are like a 7 or 7.5 usa! for real  I can't even try to put those on.  So I think they are fake, any thoughts? Thank you
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Tory-Bu...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## gracietangerine

I just purchased my first pair of Reva flats ever. They are the vintage metallic in platinum/gold. I went to a tory burch store and they didn't have my size so I had to order them. I'm usually a 9 but the SA told me to get them a half size up, so I did. I tried on a different pair at the store and the 9.5 were more comfortable than the 9 but I'm afraid that the 9.5 will stretch and be too big. Does anyone own these? Do they stretch? Please help!


----------



## Torybri

gracietangerine said:


> I just purchased my first pair of Reva flats ever. They are the vintage metallic in platinum/gold. I went to a tory burch store and they didn't have my size so I had to order them. I'm usually a 9 but the SA told me to get them a half size up, so I did. I tried on a different pair at the store and the 9.5 were more comfortable than the 9 but I'm afraid that the 9.5 will stretch and be too big. Does anyone own these? Do they stretch? Please help!


My SA told me the same thing.  I went up a half size and I'm glad I did.  They are more comfy and no issues with them stretching out or slipping off.  Hope the extra half size works good for you.


----------



## Ghost55

I have purchased tb revas in my a true size. I have medium width feet with a normal arch. By the end of the day my feet have swollen and they hurt. So, I went up 1/2 a size and they feel pretty good! I suggest up half a size in both reva and Caroline for swelling throughout the day. You can always place an insert in and take it out if needed, but you can't make e shoe larger Kwim?


----------



## mariascala

Not sure if anyone's mentioned this yet but I have the Romy flats in black and they're pretty small.  I'm usually an 8/8.5 and I found these for a steal in an 8 so I bought them.  I've had them stretched twice and they're still pretty small. I probably could have used an 8 but they're so pretty I couldn't help it!


----------



## CocoCherie

I think the Reva's are pretty much true to size. I own 3 pair now, 2 of them in my true size (5.5) and one in 6. The one in 6 is pretty comfortable, but also too "loose". The ones in 5.5 did hurt in the beginning, but after having them broken in, they are much more comfrotable than the 6 and look better on my feet too. It just needs some time to stretch them out and break them in, but once you've gone through that pain, they're amazing in my opinion


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I bought the black with silver medallion in my regular size - I wear 8.5  - 9 usually and bought the 9.... They were so painful at home trying to break them in, they had to go back.  I refuse to pay $200ish for shoes that hurt my feet.  I love Tory wedges and found some cute Navy Eddie wedges at Nordstrom Rack that were super comfy.  Maybe it's just Tory flats and my feet don't work out?


----------



## meganfm

I just bought my first pair of Reva flats-the tumbled leather Reva in all black.  I love how understated it is compared to the big gold/silver buckle.

However...I'm pretty certain I brought the wrong size.  I've worn them for 3-4 days now and when I tried them on they didn't seem incredibly tight but I thought the smaller size would be too small (I *think* I tried the half size smaller on a long time ago and my toe was right up at the end).  It feels odd to walk because my foot moves around in the shoe, and there's a ton of space around the heel (I think even too much for a heel grip to take up-probably .5-.75 of an inch).

I think I'm just going to have to cut my losses and try to sell them off since they have slight signs of wear there's no chance of returning them.  But I'm wondering-did any of you buy your TB flats with your toes pressing against the top of the shoe?  Did they stretch out comfortably after you broke them in?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I bought mine at a size six and they fit without my toes hitting the front and they didn't really stretch out that much either. I don't have them anymore. They didn't hold up well at all.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I got some new Revas from The Rack today....  Black with silver logo.  Size 9.  Sizing was all over the place.  I've bought and returned the black and silver twice from Saks as they were never comfortable.   These were perfect.  Another pr of 9s was a touch tight in the toe box and the 9.5s were too large.  I wear 8.5 - 9 in most shoes.  I could not wear the 9s in the tumbled leather Royal tans ( I own black tumbled and they are perfect in a 9) and there was a gold logo 9.5s that were shorter than the 9s with silver.

My lesson learned is to not order them anymore from the website but to try on the exact pair I want to buy.  No wonder there are so many complaints with Reva sizing.


----------



## Vio0

berriesberries3 said:


> Can anyone help?? My tory burch reva flats just came in today! I ordered a 6.5 and 7. The 6.5 felt really true to size that it kind of hurt in the front part and causes red-ness.The 7, on the other hand, felt very comfortable, but I am not sure if that comfy-ness is due to the loose-ness of the shoe.
> 
> I heard that TB flats will stretch out as you wear them. WIll they really?? Should I keep the 6.5 then??
> THANKS!!


You can make.it wide by putting big garlic into the top. And put in the sunlight. For 1 week. I can be wide and comfort.


----------

